# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) > سوال: حقوق ماهيانه يك برنامه نویس وب چقدره؟

## hosein18242

با سلام به همه دوستان يه قضييه اي كه فكر من و بقيه رو مشغول كرده اينه كه حقوق يه برنامه نويس ASP.NET كه HTML و كار با VB.NET رو هم خوب بلد باشه و بتونه باهاش كار كنه چقدر هست راستش من يه جا 7 ماهي رفتم و اونجا چيزي تو مايه هاي 400 ميدادن ساعت كاريشم 9 تا 5.30 بود و كارشم واقعا سخت بود منظورم اينه كه اگه 5 دقيقه بيكار ميشستي استراحت كني سريع بهت گير ميدادن آيا همه  جا اينقددر كارشون سنگينه و حقوقش تو اين مايه هاست اگه واقعا اخرش به 400 يا 500 ميخواد ختم بشه شايد اين همه تلاش براي يادگيري برنامه نويسي راه خوبي براي آينده نباشه لا قل تو ايران چون واقعا كم پول ميدن براش دوستان هركسي اطلاعاتي داره خواهشا بزاره كه بقيه ام از اين قضييه مهم اطلاعاتي كسب كنن چون خيلي ها اين طور فكر ميكنن كه اگه وارد برنامه نويسي بشن ميتونن بار خودشون رو ببندن البته مسئله علاقه بحث ديگريست در اينجه منظور تلاش براي يادگيري و امرار معاش زندگيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟ :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:   در ضمن پروژه هاي دانشجويي ام ميخواستم ببينم بخاطرش چقدر ميدن راستي پروژه هاشون سنگينه يا راحت چه جوريه؟ :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------


## Shosbi.com

sql server    mysql    access
اکثر جاها کار با پایگاه داده هم مهمه !  بلدی ؟
حقوق 1 میلیون هم کمه ولی اگه بری جای کارفرما ، 100 هزار هم زیاده

----------


## mosi123

سلام
خوب بستگی داره چه مدتی برای یادگیری اون وقت گذشته باشید. اگه مدت کمی مثلا یکسال بوده خوب خوب است ولی اگر مدت طولانی  حدود 4 یا 5 سال آن را یاد گرفتید خوب نمی صرفه. که در اینصورت کار دیگه ای یاد بگیریم بهتر است. چه مدتی روی یادگیری آن وقت گذاشتید؟

----------


## fa_karoon

سلام دوستان ، فكر مي كنم من يكي وضعم از همه بدتر است 
الان دو ماه است بدون حقوق كار مي كنيم به اميد اينكه شايد 150000 بهمون بدن 
كار با VB.net و C#‎ و طراحي وب و مديريت SQl هم مي دونيم اما چه فايده

----------


## raziee

ببینید دوستان :
چیزی که به نظر من میرسه این هست؟
داشتن مدرک دانشگاهی و یا خوندن 6-7 تا کتاب تو ضمینه ی برنامه نویسی خیلی تاثیری تو درآمد نداره(توجه که صرفا فقط اینها رو داشته باشه)
چیزی که برای شرکت ها مهم هست اینه که برنامه نویسشون بتونه از پس پروژه ها بر بیاد.
و البته متاسفانه شاید خیلی هم بر پایه و اساس نباشه.
و مهم برای شرکت ها اینه که فقط خروجی بگیرند.
واقعا ما چند درصد استاندارد کار میکنیم؟
حتی اصول اولیه رو هم انجام نمیدیم.(برای فهمیدنش گفتگوی فنی شماره یک - اصول و قواعد کد نویسی رو ببینید)
==-==
ما برای شرکتمون نیرو میخواستیم.
من خودم اطلاعات زیادی ندارم ، شاید برنامه نویس خوبی هم نباشم اما واقعیت اینه که بیشتر از 50 نفر برای ما رزومه فرستادند.از بین اونها با 10 نفر مصاحبه داشتم. ولی هیچ کدوم در سطح مطلوبی نبودند.( منظورم اینه که خیلی هاشون چیز های ابتدائی رو هم نمیدونستند.)
========
کسی که کارش رو بلد باشه براش کار هست.
علاوه بر این اکثر برنامه نویس هایی که میشناسم یه حقوق ثابت (بین 500 تا 1 تومن ) میگیرند ولی درآمد اصلیشون(اون پول زیاده) از طریق پروژه های دیگه(خارج از شرکت) هست.

----------


## صادق صدقی

سلام

ببین
ببین به خودت بستگی داره
میتونی مثله شرکتی که سایت دانشگاه (سیستم دانشجویی زده باشی)می تونی هم واسه اینجور شرکت ها کار کنی

این شرکتی که هست یک نرم افزار نوشته و داره ماهیانه 400 هزار تومان در برج پول مفت(پشتیبانی) میگیره!!!!
حالا من تویه اطلاعاته شرکتش رفتم دیدم تقریبا به 60 تا دانشکده فنی فروخته
400,000*60=24,000,000 تومان(بیست چهار میلیون تومان)!!!!

فقط پوله این نرم افزارشه!!!!!!




> سلام دوستان ، فكر مي كنم من يكي وضعم از همه بدتر است 
> الان دو ماه است بدون حقوق كار مي كنيم به اميد اينكه شايد 150000 بهمون بدن 
> كار با VB.net و C#‎‎‎‎ و طراحي وب و مديريت SQl


راجع به شما هم باید بگم منم اول مثله شما بودم
6 ماه مفتی کار کردم
بعدش قرار شد برجی 150000 هزارتومان بدن اونم با کلی وصیغه و چک که خراب کاری نکنم

اما خوب بود تجربه زیادی کسب کردم
غصه نخور 
انسان از پله اول شروع کنه و پله پله بره می رسه به همون 24 میلیونی که گفتم

واقعن به ما برنامه نویس ها چه حرفه ای چه آماتور ظلم می شه تو این ....

----------


## Mohandes2009

> با سلام به همه دوستان يه قضييه اي كه فكر من و بقيه رو مشغول كرده اينه كه حقوق يه برنامه نويس ASP.NET كه HTML و كار با VB.NET رو هم خوب بلد باشه و بتونه باهاش كار كنه چقدر هست راستش من يه جا 7 ماهي رفتم و اونجا چيزي تو مايه هاي 400 ميدادن ساعت كاريشم 9 تا 5.30 بود و كارشم واقعا سخت بود منظورم اينه كه اگه 5 دقيقه بيكار ميشستي استراحت كني سريع بهت گير ميدادن آيا همه جا اينقددر كارشون سنگينه و حقوقش تو اين مايه هاست اگه واقعا اخرش به 400 يا 500 ميخواد ختم بشه شايد اين همه تلاش براي يادگيري برنامه نويسي راه خوبي براي آينده نباشه لا قل تو ايران چون واقعا كم پول ميدن براش دوستان هركسي اطلاعاتي داره خواهشا بزاره كه بقيه ام از اين قضييه مهم اطلاعاتي كسب كنن چون خيلي ها اين طور فكر ميكنن كه اگه وارد برنامه نويسي بشن ميتونن بار خودشون رو ببندن البته مسئله علاقه بحث ديگريست در اينجه منظور تلاش براي يادگيري و امرار معاش زندگيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟ در ضمن پروژه هاي دانشجويي ام ميخواستم ببينم بخاطرش چقدر ميدن راستي پروژه هاشون سنگينه يا راحت چه جوريه؟


سلام خدمت همه دوستان

شما مگه قرار هست همه عمرت را برنامه نویس باشی؟ فوقش 4 یا 5 سالی برنامه نویسی!(البته بستگی به خودت داره)

*عنایت داشته باشین که : یه شاگرد همیشه شاگرد نیست بلاخره بعد یه مدت میشه استاد!*

موفق باشید :چشمک:

----------


## صادق صدقی

اینم خداییش حرفه حسابه

اما اون بالایی را رو گفتم که از رشته ای که انتخاب کردین مایوس نشین
شما می تونید درآمدتون رو از یک پزشک و حتی یک مهندس عمران که پولشون از ... بالا می ره بالاتر ببرید

اون وقته که هم خودتون(هم همسره آیندتون( :خجالت: )بهت افتخار می کنه)

----------


## raziee

یه مسئله ای هم هست.
اینکه شما (هر برنامه نویسی) چقدر بدرد یک شرکت میخوری؟
ببینید مثلا ممکنه شما برای یه شرکت سود آور باشی و شما برای اون شرکت خیلی ارزش داشته باشی.
حالا ممیکنه برای یه شرکت دیگه این کارایی رو نداشته باشید در نتیجه اون ارزش اصلی رو ندارید.
حالا چی شده: شما با سطح از اطلاعات و دانش یه جایی مشغول به کار شدی که یه جورایی داری به هدر میری.
منظورم اینه که تو جایی مشغول بشو که بتونی از حد اکثر تواناییت استفاده کنی. نه اینکه شما دانش زیادی داشته باشی اما این اطلاعات زیاد به درد اون شرکت/سازمان نخوره.
========================================
این هایی که گفتم برای کسانی هست که به یه حقوق ثابت قانع هستند.
کسب درآمد (البته نه فقط در رشته ما) نیاز به فکر داره.
اینکه مثلا شما بیاید یه چند ماه/ چند سال رو یه پروژه سرمایه گذاری میکنی بعد از اتمامش سود آور میشه.
یعنی بدون اینکه شما کاری انجام بدید(قبلا کاراتون رو انجام دادید) سود گیرتون میاد.
حالا حجم این کار و میزان سود و حتی میزان ضرر برمیگرده به فکر شما!!

----------


## hosein18242

نظرات واقعا مفيد بودن راجب اون دوستي كه سوال كرده بود كار با پايگاه داده رو بلدي بايد بگم آره حتي با C#‎  هم اشنايي دارم ولي با vb ميونه بهتري دارم من نزديك 2 سالي هست كه خودم شروع به يادگيريش كردم و واقعا ميتونم از پس پروژه بر بيام اين نيست كه توش بمونم فقط ممكنه اگه يه كار تقريبا سختي باشه مدت زمان بيشتري براي نوشتنش ببره ولي در كل حلش ميكنم حالا به نظر شما دوستان كساني كه مثل من باشه وضعيتشون رو چقدر ميتونن رو حقوق حساب كنن؟؟؟؟؟؟ در واقع راستشو بخواين حتي رشتمم كامپوتر نيست ولي علاقه به برنامه نويسي باعث شد بشينم يادش بگيرم و اين علاقه از زماني شروع شد كه ديدم يكي از دوستامم كه رشتش متالو‍ژي بود به سمت برنامه نويسي رفت و يادش گرفت و از همين طريق پول زيادي به جيب زد ولي اون تقريبا 8 سال پيش وارد كار شد ولي من يا دوستان مثل من كه 1 يا 2 سال هست وارد شدن ديگه اين عقيده رو ندارن كه بشه در آمد خوبي داشت نميدونم ولي وقتي با 5 يا 6 سال پيش مقايسه ميكنيم بازار كارو ميبينيم به قول معروف دست تو اين كارم يه جورايي زياد شده و نيروي كار نسبت به قبل بيشتر شده چرا كه ميدونم خيلي ها اين شغل رو انتخاب ميكنن به خاطر در امدي كه داره و چون تقريبا كار كاملا تخصصي و سختي هست هر كسي نميتونه وارد كارش بشه در نتيجه ميتونه نسبت به بقيه كارها بازار كار بهتري داشته باشه ولي اين طور كه بوش مياد با توجه به وضعيت كاري كشور انگار انتظارات اون طوري كه ما نسبت به اين شغل داريم برآورده نميشه در صورتي كه من 1ماه پيش داشتم تو سايت هاي كانادا ميگشتم ديددم يه جا زده 2سال سابقه كار با vb.net كه تحصيلات دانشگاهي هم داشته باشه و با وب هم اشنا باشه و همچنين sql ساعتي 50$  بهش ميدن اگهيشو خودم خوندم ولي خوب اينم بايد در نظر گرفت كه بيشتر آمريكايي كه اونجه ميرن اين كارارو رو هوا ميزنن چرا كه هم سطحشون بهتره هم زبانشون اون كشورو رو كاملا بلدن ولي مثل ما تميتونيم مقابل يه همچين شخصي برتري داشته باشيم در نتيجه بايد تو كشور خودمون كار كنيم اينارو گفتم كه تفاوت دستمزد رو ببينيد تو اينجا و ديگر كشورها احساس ميكنم اون ارزشي كه برنامه نويس تو جاهاي ديگه داره اينجا اصلا براش ارزش قائل نيستن و خودم بارها ديدم كه موقع قرار داد ميخوان با حقوق وزارت كار با طرف قرار داد ببندن ولي به نظر شما ايا كسي كه اين همه كار ياد گرفته با 500 يا 700 تومان ميتونه براورده بشه نيازش نسبت به اين كار سخت چون ديگه ميدونيد كار برنامه نويسي كاريه كه واقعا حوصله و فكر ميخواد و از اونجايي كه يه ادمي كه ميره cd فيلم ميفروشه و ميگه ماهي 800 در ميارم ايا نبايد تفاوتي بين اين 2 فردي كه يكي با علم و يكي با سي دي فيلم و بازي در امدش اين باشه نبايد وجود داشته باشه يه جورايي وقتي ادم اين چيزا رو ميبينه به هر حال ميبينه كه ارزش اون بيشتره تا ايني كه فكر و ذهنش رو گذاشته تا يه همچين كار سختي رو انجام بده تا بتونه خدمت مفيدي كنه به مملكتش به هر حال منتظر نظر بقه دوستان هستيم تا حداقل بفميم ميشه به آينده اين كار اميدي داشت يا نهايتا ميشه همون 500 يا 800 بخور و نمير خودمون؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aspismylove

سلام 
ببینید من 20 سالمه و دانشجوی ترم دوم نرم افزار هستم 

و دو سال هستش که asp.net کار میکنم و راحت میتونم که سایت طراحی کنم 

الان توی شرکت برادرم کار میکنم (البته تابستونها که دانشگاه نمیرم)

و هر سایتی که میزنم بالای 1 میلیون میگیرم

شرکت برادرم جزو بزرگترین شرکت های تبلیغاتی توی ایران هستش که مشتریاش هم همه گنده هستن

فقط باید پارتی داشته باشی و مشتری پیدا کنی !!!!

من برادرم برا ممشتری میگیره و من هم توی خونه پاهام و میندازم روی هم کارم و انجام میدم و پول میگیرم به همین راحتی

----------


## Saman Hashemi

اولا بحث داره به بیراهه میمره دوست عزیزی سوال کرد که میزان درآمد با Net. چقدره و بعضی دوستان جوابیه های بی ربط صادر کردند!!
اما جا داره یه چند سوال از دوستان بپرسم!!

برادر من شما چی با چی مقایسه می کنید اگر اینجوری یه خلافکار درآمدش از CD فروش و ما بیشتره!!
آیا ملاک شما برای با ارزش بودن یک شغل میزان درآمد آن است؟
 برای ما جنبه علمی قضیه مهم تره یا درآمد بیشتر؟
آیا داشتن چند پارتی شما را بهترین می کنه؟
آیا کسانی که الان جز بهترین برنامه نویس ها ایران هستند بیکارند یا با درآمدی ناچیز امرار معاش می کنند؟
آیا دسته ی بالا علم شونو از پارتی بدست آوردند یا شبانه روز تلاش کردند؟
آیا دلخوش بودن به درست کردن چند سایت و نرم افزار معمولی و 1-2 سال برنامه نویسی در خانه برای ما غرور کاذب نمیاره؟
آیا همیشه پروژه چند صد میلیونی در ایران بدست پارتی داران خانه نشین انجام میشه؟

----------


## aspismylove

> اولا بحث داره به بیراهه میمره دوست عزیزی سوال کرد که میزان درآمد با Net. چقدره و بعضی دوستان جوابیه های بی ربط صادر کردند!!
> اما جا داره یه چند سوال از دوستان بپرسم!!
> 
> برادر من شما چی با چی مقایسه می کنید اگر اینجوری یه خلافکار درآمدش از CD فروش و ما بیشتره!!
> آیا ملاک شما برای با ارزش بودن یک شغل میزان درآمد آن است؟
>  برای ما جنبه علمی قضیه مهم تره یا درآمد بیشتر؟
> آیا داشتن چند پارتی شما را بهترین می کنه؟
> آیا کسانی که الان جز بهترین برنامه نویس ها ایران هستند بیکارند یا با درآمدی ناچیز امرار معاش می کنند؟
> آیا دسته ی بالا علم شونو از پارتی بدست آوردند یا شبانه روز تلاش کردند؟
> ...


سلام داداش خوبی ؟

حرف شما کاملا درست و صحیح هستش ولی شما این رو هم بگید که هیچ جای دنیا این شغل رو بی ارزش نمیدونن که توی ایران این و بی ارزش میدونن.

من به هر کسی که میگم برنامه نویس هستم میگه این هم شغله که تو داری ؟؟ ولی من اصلا اهمیت نمیدم

هیچ جای دنیا درآمد یک برنامه نویس کم نیست که توی ایران 150000 دارن میدن به یک برنامه نویس ..
من حرفت و قبول دارم من حاضرم مجانی برنامه بنویسم چون کارم و دوست دارم و بهش افتخار میکنم درسته که بعضی ها که هیچی نمیفهمن میگن این هم شغله ؟؟؟

برای نظر دادن به چیزی باید همه جهات و در نظر گرفت  :چشمک:  :چشمک:  :چشمک:

----------


## Saman Hashemi

اگر ما با حرف مردم قراره زندگی کنیم باید الان کاسب بودیم یا نهایت یک کارمند(جسارت نباشه به این مشاغل)
دوست عزیزی که فرمودند من 150000 حقوق میگیرم آیا از علم روز برخوردارند آیا تکنیک های جدید را بلدند؟قیاس،قیاس خوبی نیست چرا ما به دوستان برنامه نویسی اشاره نمی کنیم که دستمزدهای میلیونی می گیرند؟
آیا همیشه دیدن نیمه خالی بی سوادی ما پوشش میده؟من بیسوادم در برنامه نویسی و خودم می دونم پس توقع چی دارم از کارفرما که پول به پام بریزه؟شما میدونی منم میدونم که اگر تاپ شیم اصلا نیازی به این حرف نیست ما داریم روی ندانستن خودمون سرپوش میزاریم!! شما یک نمونه زنده را رو کنید که 4تا شرکت بگند این فرد عالیه اما از زمین زمان به خاطر درآمد کم بناله!!

----------


## Amir Taghavi

اگه از الان که اول راهی بخوای به پول فک کنی که باید قید برنامه نویسی رو بزنی!
فعلا بعنوان شغل به برنامه نویسی نگاه نکن. سعی کن تو کارت پیشرفت کنی، هر روز یه چیز جدید یاد بگیری تحقیق کنی و...
هر وقت تو کارت متخصص شدی اونوقت کار میاد سراغت نه تو به دنبال کار! اینقدر سرت شلوغ میشه که بخودت ... میدی و میگی کاش developer نمیشدم  :چشمک: 

این تجربه شخصی منه و هیچ ارزش دیگه ای نداره!

----------


## Saman Hashemi

> اگه از الان که اول راهی بخوای به پول فک کنی که باید قید برنامه نویسی رو بزنی!
> فعلا بعنوان شغل به برنامه نویسی نگاه نکن. سعی کن تو کارت پیشرفت کنی، هر روز یه چیز جدید یاد بگیری تحقیق کنی و...
> هر وقت تو کارت متخصص شدی اونوقت کار میاد سراغت نه تو به دنبال کار! اینقدر سرت شلوغ میشه که بخودت ... میدی و میگی کاش developer نمیشدم 
> 
> این تجربه شخصی منه و هیچ ارزش دیگه ای نداره!


با احترام زیادی که برای این دوستمون قائلم اما حرفشو قبول ندارم چرا خودمونو گول بزنیم و بگیم من تا شاخ نشم نه پول می خوام نه اسمشو میزارم شغل!!!
اگه خودت به کارت ارزش ندی میخوایی مردم بدن؟فردا بگن شغلت چیه بگی شغل که ندارم برنامه مینویسم تا شاخ شوم از فرداش شما به من بگید برنامه نویس!!!
دوستان هم به پول این کار فکر کنید که وقتی اولین دستمزد گرفتید براتون انگیزه شه هم با افتخار از روز اولی که این کار انتخاب کردین اسمشو بزارین شغل که جدی بهش نگاه کنید و روش تعصب داشته باشید که اگه اینجوری نباشه اونوقت که باید یه کار دیگه پیدا کنین!!!

----------


## silverfox

با مشاغل دیگ هم مقایسه بشه بد نیست برنامه نویسی که هم اندازه یک مهندس برق عمران مکانیک یا هر چی دانشگاه رفته درس خونده و بعضا به خاطر کیفیت و به روز بودن و نبودن دروس دانشگاه روی بعضی مباحث زمان بیشتری گذاشته کار کرده خودش...در آمدش کمتر از بقیه باشه؟ولی مسئله اینه که چه کاری داره انجام می شه برنامه مدیریت سوپر مارکت نوشته می شه یا سیستمی برای امنیت شبکه یک شرکت مثلا...آیا یک شرکتی که نرم افزار می نویسه برای ادارات سازمان ها شرکت ها طراحی سایت نرم افزار های مختلف کابردی و اختصاصی در آمدش کمه بازم یا کار براش نیست؟

----------


## aminghaderi

> با سلام به همه دوستان يه قضييه اي كه فكر من و بقيه رو مشغول كرده اينه كه حقوق يه برنامه نويس ASP.NET كه HTML و كار با VB.NET رو هم خوب بلد باشه و بتونه باهاش كار كنه چقدر هست راستش من يه جا 7 ماهي رفتم و اونجا چيزي تو مايه هاي 400 ميدادن ساعت كاريشم 9 تا 5.30 بود و كارشم واقعا سخت بود منظورم اينه كه اگه 5 دقيقه بيكار ميشستي استراحت كني سريع بهت گير ميدادن آيا همه  جا اينقددر كارشون سنگينه و حقوقش تو اين مايه هاست اگه واقعا اخرش به 400 يا 500 ميخواد ختم بشه شايد اين همه تلاش براي يادگيري برنامه نويسي راه خوبي براي آينده نباشه لا قل تو ايران چون واقعا كم پول ميدن براش دوستان هركسي اطلاعاتي داره خواهشا بزاره كه بقيه ام از اين قضييه مهم اطلاعاتي كسب كنن چون خيلي ها اين طور فكر ميكنن كه اگه وارد برنامه نويسي بشن ميتونن بار خودشون رو ببندن البته مسئله علاقه بحث ديگريست در اينجه منظور تلاش براي يادگيري و امرار معاش زندگيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟  در ضمن پروژه هاي دانشجويي ام ميخواستم ببينم بخاطرش چقدر ميدن راستي پروژه هاشون سنگينه يا راحت چه جوريه؟


400 تومن واقعا کمه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟

به نظر من هر موقع کار راحت تر و حقوق بالاتر پیدا کردید ، دست از کار فعلی بکشید.
من 3 سال پیش جایی بودم (شغل نامرتبت با نرم افزار) اون موقع 250 حقوق می داد ، و من چون دانشگاه می رفتم ، بی خیال کار شدم و رفتم دنبال درس (که کاش نمی رفتم :کف کرده!: ) والان همکار های قدیمی رو می بینم و اهوال پرس هستم حقوقشون راحت 500 تومن هست ، تازه از صبح تا ظهر هم چرت می زنند ، حالا الان در امد ما شده *فصلی* ؟! و یکسره باید حرص و استرس داشته باشیم که کار رو تحویل بدیم ، و قرقر ها و دیرکرد و عدم پرداخت دستمزد رو هم از جانب کارفرما داشته باشیم.
به نظر من جایی که هستی با حقوق ثابت 400 رو بچسب که حداقل حقوقت سر ماه می یاد ؟!
کار خوب پیدا کردی ، اون کار رو ول کن ، برو سر کار جدید.

ملاک حقوقی با بالا رفتن تجربه قطعا بالا می ره :
تجربه بالا => اسرار کارفرما برای همکاری شما
اسرار کارفرما => توقع دستمزد بالای شما 

یه چیزی دوستانه ؟! هیچ وقت حوص نکنی تنهایی کا کنی ، یعنی خودت بشی لایر ، رائس گروه یا شرکت که بدترین وضعیت نصیبت می شه ؟! (هم از لحاظ مادی و هم معنوی و هم اجتماعی ) شاید اخرش (توی سن بالای 30 یا 35 وضعت توپ بشه(توپ پینگ ، پونگ) ولی تا اون سن اینقدر سختی کشیدی که حوصله خودت رو نداری؟!)

موفق باشی.

----------


## hosein18242

دوستي كه گفته بود من تو شركت داداشم كار ميكنم خب دوست خوبم شما فكر ميكنيد اگه پارتي نداشتيد الان وضع بهتري داشتيد نسبت به الان مطمئنا شما هم از جمله كساني بوديد كه الان به ارزش قائل نبودن براي كارت اعتراض ميكرديد در ضمن اگه بحث پارتي باشه كارهايي راحت تر ازين هم پيدا ميشه كه پولايي ميدن كه حتي نميدوني چه جوري خرجش كني پس داشتن پارتي دليلي بر خوب بودن كار يا زرنگ بودن شما نميتونه باشه البته سوئ تفاهم نشه من عده اي ديگه رو ميگم كه با داشتن پارتي خودشون رو بالاتر از بقيه ميدونن در حالي كه اگه با يه شخصي تازه كار هست رقابت كنه ممكنه حتي اطلاعات اون شخصي بيشتر از اقاياني باشه كه خودشون رو در اين كار حرفه اي ميدونن كساني هستن كه وب رو به راحتي ميخورن ولي متاسفانه به دليل نداشتن ارزش اين كار در كشور عزيزمان و همچنين نداشتن پارتي به قول خودمون اگه تو اين كار حرف اولم بتونن بزنن بازم به جايي نميرسن بعد در مورد دوست ديگري كه ميگفت چرا cd فروش رو با خودت مقايسه ميكني من منظورم كاري جز خلاف بود البته بيشتر كار هايي كه الان انجام ميشه جز خلاف چيزي درش نيست چون كارهايي كه تجارتي محسوب ميشه مطمئنا تنها از راه نادرست ميشه به جايي رسيد و سود جنسي كه ميخري رو به طور مثال 10 برابر كني چرا قبول نميكنين كار برنامه نويسي كاريه واقعا به جامعه سود ميرسونه و باعث ميشه كارا راحتر و سريعتر انجام شه اگه قرار باشه ارزشي كه الان داره باقي بمونه ديگه اينده اي براي من و شمايي كه شب و روز ميشينيم سورس ميخونيم و مينويسيم وجود نداره چرا كه وقتي براي شغلي پايين تر ازين ارزش بدن و به برنامه نويس ارزشي ندن خوب مشخصه چي ميشه ادامش آينده اي نداره هر چند كه همه ميدونيم چاره اي جز ادامش نداريم تو اين وضع اقتصادي چون من و شمايي كه نميتونيم كار ديگه اي رو انجام بديم علاوه بر اين تازه پارتي هم نداريم در واقع همه اينجا جمع شديم تا ببينيم ميشه رو شغلمون بعاد از حداكثر 3سال تمرين ماهي حداقل 700 يا 800 در اورد از دوستاني كه در بازار كار هستند در حال حاضر خواهشمنديم راهنمايي كنند چرا كه بعضا حتي شنيدم كه افرادي كه اين شغل را انتخاب كردند بعد از 10 سال كار متوجه شدند در انتخاب شغل اشتباه كردند اين قضيه همون قضيه ارزش قائل نبودن براي اين افراد است از دوستان و اساتيد كه تجربه چندين ساله دارند مارو ياري كنند چرا كه اين شغل رو بيشتر ما براي بدست اوردن يه زندگي ايده آل انتخاب كرديم و به خاطر همين تلاش ميكنيم منتظر نظرات شما اساتيد هستيم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟

----------


## mohsen507

> بعد از 10 سال كار متوجه شدند در انتخاب شغل اشتباه كردند


سلام
 اين مورد در تمامي مشاغل وجود دارد .قطعا يك توقف كوچيك و نگاه به گذشته و برنامه ريزي براي آينده همراه با خلاقيت و نوآوري در همه جوانب  ،ميتونه چاره ساز باشه

----------


## hosein18242

اين تايپيكو حيفم اود نذارم در به اين موضوع هم ربط داره يه عده كه كارشون برنامه نويسي بوده آخرش اين طور فكر ميكنند حتما يه نگاه بهش بندازيد واقعا تجربيات خوبي توش هست..


http://hajloo.wordpress.com/2009/08/27/programming-age/ :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## SAMANEH_E

سلام بر دوستان و اساتید محترم
من تمام تایپیک هایی که دوستان زحمت کشیدن گذاشتند خوندم،حتی بعضی از اونارو 2 یا سه بار،این لینک آخری هم که حسین آقا گذاشتند واقعا جالب بود.ولی تمام این صحبتها بیشتر بوی یاس و نا امیدی میداد تا تشویق و امیدواری.
چند وقت پیش یکی از دوستان دوران دانشجویی به من زنگ زدند و لطف کردند یه کاری معرفی کردند و این کار کار نصب دوربین و شبکه(فیبر نوری)بود و شرایط کارو کاملا به من توضیح داد و گفت که کارش کمی یدی ولی درآمد خوبی داره به طوریکه کار فرما روزی 20 الی 25 داخل تهران و ماموریت شهرستان اگه بخوره کلا بالای 1 تومن میندازه.ولی من چون در حین گذراندن خدمت مقدس سربازی بودم به این فکر کردم که این کار شاید برای مدتی خوب باشه وبعدا مشکلاتی مثل ورشکستگی،نبود کار،تعدیل نیرو،........پیش بیاد به این فکر افتادم که برنامه نویسیمو قوی کنم .(بماند که یه مدت میریم دنبالش یه مدت نمیریم.) ولی با توجه به صحبت دوستان که می فرمایند این کار (برنامه نویسی)عمر مفیدش 30 الی 35 ،بعدش آدم تمام مرضا غیر از سرطان، که اونم به خاطر استرس کار فکر کنم بگیره من فکر کنم زنگ بزنم به دوستم بریم همون دوربین نصب کنیم بهتر باشه!!!البته منظور من اولا یه مشورت با شماست دوما مقایسه زحمت کار و آیندشه.چه کنیم :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## Saman Hashemi

> اين تايپيكو حيفم اود نذارم در به اين موضوع هم ربط داره يه عده كه كارشون برنامه نويسي بوده آخرش اين طور فكر ميكنند حتما يه نگاه بهش بندازيد واقعا تجربيات خوبي توش هست..
> 
> 
> http://hajloo.wordpress.com/2009/08/27/programming-age/


برادر من چرا اینجوری فکر میکنید فردی در تجارتی ورشکست میشه و هزاران نفر پولدار آیا مشت نمونه خروار است؟شما این فرد را میشناسید؟آیا از علم او خبر دارید که زیاد است و به این وضعیت افتاده؟بعد ما آخر نفهمیدیم کدوم جنبه این شغل شما را مدهوش کرده!!
نه می خوایم دنبال علم بریم نه دنبال پول!!
بعدم وضعیت فعلی ماله برنامه نویس های مبتدی و متوسط است و الا چرا حرفه ای ها اینجا مطلب قرار نمی دهند؟!
یا باید علم زیاد کنیم و از بازار سود ببریم یا این شغل عوض کنیم و الا تا چند سال دیگه این تاپیک را باید زنده نگهداریم!!!

----------


## aminghaderi

> در واقع راستشو بخواين حتي رشتمم كامپوتر نيست ولي علاقه به برنامه نويسي باعث شد بشينم يادش بگيرم و اين علاقه از زماني شروع شد كه ديدم يكي از دوستامم كه رشتش متالو‍ژي بود به سمت برنامه نويسي رفت و يادش گرفت و از همين طريق پول زيادي به جيب زد ولي اون تقريبا 8 سال پيش وارد كار شد


خوب این چه کار هایی که شما می کنید ؟! :متفکر: 
خوبه ما هم بریم متالوژی یاد بگیریم ؟! :متفکر:  باور کن من اگه همین الان برم دنبال الکترونیک ، یکی دو دوره ببینم شاید اینقدر پارتی داشته باشم که راحت بتونم جای یه مهندس الکترونیک رو توی شرکت های مرتبط بگیرم (چند سال پیش کارم الکترونیک و مخابرات بود) ولی واقعا درسته؟! (یعنی تو رشته متالوژی کار نیست ، که اومده شده برنامه نویس ؟؟؟ کم ما فارق تحصیل کامپیوتر بیکارداریم ؟؟؟ خوب شاید یکی از دلایلش کاری هست که دوست محترم شما و امثال زحمتش رو می کشند؟! خودش کم عزیت شده رفته 2 یا 4 سال رشته متالوژی خونده ؟؟ که حالا باید پا روی سال های از دست رفته و مدرکش بزاره و بره رشته کامپوتر؟؟؟ ) 
*این توهم در امد زایی کامپوتر هم بد معذلی شده ها؟!*
6 سال پیش که یکی از دوستان یه سایتی روی وب زده بود و همه ما دوستان دست جمعی اون رو واسه خرج های اضافیش مسخره می کردیم و بعد 2 سال اون تونست درامدی حدود 300 تومان (اون موقع برای ما که که هنوز تازه مهر دپپلم مون  خشک نشده بود ، خیلی حرف بود؟!) و این توهم که دوستان هم می تونند مثل اون بشوند ، خیلی ها رو به سمت مدیریت سایت کشید ؟! ولی الان من خدمتون هستم ، هیشکی به جای اون نرسید؟! چون اون با همه دوستان فرق می کرد ، کسی بود که حوصله داشت 10 تا 12 ساعت روزی پای سیستم بشینه ولی بقیه این توانایی رو نداشتند و فقط تصور می کردند ، می توانند به اون برسند.
الان اون رفیق ما صاحب یکی از همین سایت های بزرگ اینترنتی هست که روزانه به گفته خودش ده هزار بازدید داره و درامدی هم داره که والا برنامه نویسای حرفه ایش ندارند ؟! ولی اون فقط یک نفر بود که این طوری شد. (تازه ما همه بچه های نرم افزار بودیم نه متالوژِ)




> قول معروف دست تو اين كارم يه جورايي زياد شده و نيروي كار نسبت به قبل بيشتر شده چرا كه ميدونم خيلي ها اين شغل رو انتخاب ميكنن





> يه جا زده 2سال سابقه كار با vb.net كه تحصيلات دانشگاهي هم داشته باشه و با وب هم اشنا باشه و همچنين sql ساعتي 50$ بهش ميدن اگهيشو خودم خوندم


قطعا هم تحصیلات اون ها باید فرق داشته باشه (از لحاظ کیفیتی) وهم 2 سال سابقه ، احتمالا سابقه مفید بوده ؟! که خودش شاید حدود 6 تا 7 سال تجربه می شه ؟! مثل یه نفر مهندس نرم افزار که داره 2 سال توی توی بازار کار می کنه و استعداد خوبی هم داره و الان بعد 2 سال متخصص شده .(در ضمن اون جا به نسبت مخارج بالا حقوق هاشون هم بالاست ؟! یه ترازی داره مثل اینجا که نیست. )




> فكر و ذهنش رو گذاشته تا يه همچين كار سختي رو انجام بده تا بتونه خدمت مفيدي كنه به مملكتش


 :کف کرده!: 
من نفهمیدم ، بخاطر درامد اومدین برنامه نویس شدین یا بخاطر عشق وطن. :گیج: 

من اون روز این پست شما رو ندیم ، الان بهش برخوردم و خیلی برام جالب بود.
موفق باشید.

----------


## fa_karoon

سلام دوستان اميدوارم طاعات و عباداتتون قبول باشه با توجه به مطالبي كه دوستان تا اينجا بيان كردن يه نمونه از استثمار برنامه نويس ها رو براتون مثال مي زنم   برنامه نويسي رو از نزديك مي شناسم كه دو سه سال داره كار مي كنه و اينقدر حرفه اي هست كه نرم افزار توليد مي كند شبانه روزي هم كار مي كنه اما حقوقي بين 300 تا 400  تومن مي گيره(اگر بحث حرفه اي بودن مطرح است). من خودم هم نمي گم كارم عاليه اما كار شركت رو راه مي ندازم به نحوي كه مشتري راضي باشه هر چي هم بلد نباشم بين يك روز الي يك هفته ياد مي گيرم
از بحث هاي دوستان هم مي شه اين نتيجه رو گرفت كه آدم بايد اولا حرفه اي بشه بعد فكر اقتصاديش كار كنه و نخواد هميشه زير دست بمونه و هميشه سعي در پيشرفت داشته باشه كه اگه آدم حواسش رو جمع كنه و بهترين تصميم ها رو بگيره كافيه آدم بخواد موفق بشه و ميشه 

موفق باشيد

----------


## hosein18242

در رابطه با دوستي كه ور شكسته شدن تو تجارت رو با برنامه نويس مقايسه كرده بود  ايا واقعا ميشه اين كارو كه شب و روز قراره هر روز به علمت افزوده ميشه و تلاش ميكيني تا برنامه اي رو توليد كني ايا تلاش خودت رو با يه تاجر كه فقط يه جنسو مي خره و نگه ميداره تا قيمتش بالا بره و سود كنه حالا اين وسط اگه قيمتش پايين بره خوب 100% ضرر ميكنه ايا علمي كه تو پاتو توش گذاشتي رو به برشكستگي هم ختم ميكني اگر قرار باشه يه همچين علمي كه برنامه نويسي باشه توش ضرر باش ديگه علم معني ندااره اينايي كه شما ميگي دوست من مقايسه خوبي نيست بين تاجر و برنامه نويس يه نگاه بندازين دورو برتون آيا پر درامدترين افراد در دنيا اكثرا برنامه نويس نيستند حالا غير از ايران درسته قبول دارم كه اونا از من و شما خيلي حرف دارن تو برنامه نويسي براي گفتن ولي ايا تا به حال فكر كردين كه چرا اونا اينقدر تو اين زمينه از من  و شما جلوترند دليلش اينننننننننننننه  اينو در پاسخ به جواب يكي از دوستا ن به اين سوال دارم ميگم كه اين طور گفته بود در پاسخ سوالم: :متعجب: 

نقل قول:
يه جا زده 2سال سابقه كار با vb.net كه تحصيلات دانشگاهي هم داشته باشه و با وب هم اشنا باشه و همچنين sql ساعتي 50$ بهش ميدن اگهيشو خودم خوندم 
جواب دوستمون: قطعا هم تحصیلات اون ها باید فرق داشته باشه (از لحاظ کیفیتی) وهم 2 سال سابقه ، احتمالا سابقه مفید بوده ؟! که خودش شاید حدود 6 تا 7 سال تجربه می شه ؟! مثل یه نفر مهندس نرم افزار که داره 2 سال توی توی بازار کار می کنه و استعداد خوبی هم داره و الان بعد 2 سال متخصص شده .(در ضمن اون جا به نسبت مخارج بالا حقوق هاشون هم بالاست ؟! یه ترازی داره مثل اینجا که نیست. ) :عصبانی:  :عصبانی:  :عصبانی: 










 :لبخند: در رابطه با اين حرفش بايد بگم اگه اون از من و شما بالاتره دليلش اينه كه:::::::::::::::::::::::::
 چون اونجا به اين جور شغل ها اهميت ميدن و اينقدر فرد رو تشويق ميكنن :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  كه حاضره تا اخر عمرش زندگيشو تو اين علم فدا كنه آياااااااااااا اينجا هم اينطوره و برامون ارزش قائل ميشن جوابشو خودتون ميدونيد مطمئنا نه شايد اگه براي يه سنگ هم ارزش زياد قائل بشيم يه روز به طلا تبديل بشه.......... در رابطه با دوستاني كه اين طور عقيده دارن كه بايد تو اين كار حرفه اي بشي كاملا من تعجب ميكنم شما ديگه چرا اين حرفو ميزنيد همه ميدونيم حتي اگه 40 سال برنامه نويس بمونيم حتي تو يه زمينش بعد از اين همه مدت باز هم چيزهايي هست كه هنوز ياد نگرفتيم همه ميدونيم علمش يه جورايي تمومي نداره ايا اگه قرار باشه 4 يا 5 سال عمرمو نو بزاريم تا به قول معروف به سطح متوسط با بالا برسيم  تازه تو اين مدت نبايد توقع درامد خوب داشت آيا انسان بهترين سالهاي عمرش جووونيش نيست براي حرفه اي شدن تا 30 ديگه دير ميشه وقتي ام كه به اونجا برسيم و سنمون بالا بره ديگه انرژژژژژژژي نممونه براي كار كردن و ميبيني يه راهي رو اشتباه رفتي و عممممممممر رفته ديگه بر نميگرده تمام صحبت ما اينجا اينه كه اگه براي جوان هايي كه  عمرشونو قراره بزارن تو اين كار بايد اونا رو با بقيه يكي نكنن يه بچه 7 سالم وقتي بهش جايزه ميدي بيشتر درس ميخونه به خاطر تشويق شدنش....اماا اينجا گويا بايد يه فقط ياد بگيري واسه دل خودت و بري خوش باشي كه برنامه نويس شدي بعد از 7 سالم ببيني با اوني كه كاري پايين تر از تو انجام ميده اگه باهاش برابري كني كه بماند حتي ممكنه كمتر ازونم باشي .. در ضمن همه اوديم خدمت كنيم به مملكت  به قول اون دوست عزيز ولي آياااااااااااااا با انجام اين خدمت ارزشي برامون قائل ميشن !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! در حال حاضر دوستاني هستن كه با داشتن شغلي ديگر به اين شغل با عنوان تفريح و علم و شغل دوم نگاه ميكنن خوب اين افراد بحثشون جداست چون زندگيشون با همون شغل اول كم و بيش ميگذره و بايدم اينطور فكر كنن و مدام دم از علم بزنن و بگن كه تا زماني كه كاملا حرفه اي نشدي نبايد توقع داشته باشي ارزشي داشته باشي ولي حرف ما جزو اون دسته از افرادي هست كه اين كار شغل اول و اخرشون قرار باشه و هيچ چاره اي هم جز اين ندارن چون نه مثل بعضي ها دستشون تو جيب بقيه ست و نه پارتي داشتن كه بتونن جايي مشغول به كار شن در نتيجه توقع دارن فرقي بين يه شغلي به اسم برنامه نويس كه اين همه زمان بر هست يادگيريش و تخصص لازم داره فرقي با بقيه داشته   باشه آيا نبايد حمايتي از اين دوستان كرد تا بتونن با ميل خودشون با تمام وجود برا كشورشون كار كنند ؟؟؟    ايا نبايد انگيزه ي ايجاد شود براي اين افراد تا با داشتن اون انگيزه انرژي براي ادامه كارشون داشته باشن؟؟؟؟ :افسرده:  :ناراحت:

----------


## ali_shmki

ضمن احترام به صحبت هاي همه دوستان ولي من فكر ميكنم اصلا بحث پول و ماديات مهم نيست. 
يكي برنامه نويسي ميكنه ماهي 1 ميليون در آمد داره اما به شغلش علاقه اي نداره و فقط به خاطر درآمد بالا (اگه داشته باشه) برنامه نويس شده. 
يكي شغل ديگه اي داره ماهي 200 تومان درآمد داره ولي به شغلش علاقه داره و فقط به خاطر علاقه وارد اين شغل شده.

به نظر شما كدوم بهتره؟ 
البته شايد خيلي ها بگن مورد اول. اما آيا ارزش داره كه ما به خاطر كسب پول بيشتر، يك عمر خودمونو گرفتار كاري بكنيم كه هر وقت صبح ها ميخوايم بريم سر كار، احساس كنيم از روي اجبار داريم كار ميكنيم؟! 
آيا اينكه ما يك عمر كار كنيم تا بتونيم پول در بياريم و يك عمر پول در بياريم تا بتونيم كار كنيم كافيه؟

به نظر من 3 چيز توي انتخاب شغل مهمه:
1- علاقه
2- علاقه
3- علاقه

اما در مورد برنامه نويسي اينكه كسي كه به خاطر پول وارد اين كار بشه، به هيچ جا نميرسه.

----------


## hosein18242

مطمئنا همه اونايي كه برنامه نويسي ميكنن علاقه داشتن چون يادگيريش كار يه روز و دوروز نيست حداقل بايد 3 سال وقت بزاري تا بتوني به سطح متوسط برسي هيچ آدم عادي از نوشتن كد خوشش نمياد مگر اينكه علاقه داشته باشه پس همه ما هرچند در سطح مبتدي و حرفه اي علاقه داريم كه حداقل واردش شديم پس اول اينكه همه ما علاقه داريم وگرنه اينجا نبوديم ايني كه شما ميگي يكي به شغلش علاقه نداره و فقط به خاطر درآمد بالاش برنامه نويس شده واقعا اشتباه محضه همچين فكري چون همون طور كه گفتم كار 1 سال 2 سال نيست مطمئنا هيچ كس برنامه نويس نميشه اگر علاقه اي به اين كار نداشته باشه ,ولي چه زماني از شغلش ناراضي ميشه و ديگه علاقه نداره بحث كل اين تايپيك همينه:زمااااااني كه طرف اون انتظاراتي كه نسبت به اين كار داشته رو ديگه نداره چون ارزشي كه بايد داشته باشه فهميده كه نداره....... :افسرده:  بحث ما ارزشي است كه براي اين علاقه تو كشور وجود نداره مطمئنا بايد يه منبع درآمد خوب داشته باشيم چرا كه علاوه بر علاقه ممكنه 4 يا 5 سال وقت روش گذاشته باشيم ولي اگه قرار باشه آخرش بي ارزش باشه و به جايي نرسه پس اين چه كاريه ميريم يه كار راحتر انجام ميديم كه نه ذهنمون خسته شه ونه وقتمونو تلف نكنيم 
دوست من برنامه نويسي كه فوتبال نيستش كه حتي اگه بهت پول ندن بازم به خاطر هيجانش دوست داري بازي كني چون اگرم بهت چيزي ندن هم بدن آماده اي داري با ورزش هم هميشه شاداب ميموني اينم حرفو نزن همه ما ميدونيم يه برنامه نويس از ذهن و روان و فكرشو به كا رميندازه كه بتونه به جايي برسه اگه نرسه با توجه به صدمات فكري و روحي از هر لحاظ مشكل روحي و رواني پيدا ميكنه چرا كه با گذاشتن وقتش بعد از چند سال ديده هيچ فرقي با بقيه نداره در ضمن يه بارم گفتم اين علاقه اي كه شما ميگين حتي بدون گرفتن پول زياد براي كساني هست كه شغل ديگري دارند و يا دست به جيب پدر دارند و زندگيشون و اموراتشون با همين شغل اول ميگذره بازم ميگم بحث ما سر افرادي هست كه جز اين شغل شغل ديگري ندارندو قراره ازين طريق نون اور خونه باشن خوب حالا اگه بازم چون علاقه به شغلش داره و ببينه كه اموراتش نميگذره علاوه بر اينكه زحمت زيادي رو متقبل ميشه خوب تهش معلومه چي ميشه اينكه چرا اصلا اين راهو انتخاب كرده ؟؟؟؟؟؟ :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## salehbagheri

*هیچ قومی نابود نشد مگر به دست مردمان خودش ...*

عکس این موضوع نیز کاملاً صدق میکنه.

حالا چرا این جمله رو گفتم؟

ببینید الان نزدیک به 95 درصد برنامه نویسان یا طراحان وبسایت، از حقوق و وضعیت خودشون می نالند.
دلیل اصلیش اینه که خودمون بازار کار رو خراب کردیم و قیمت رو شکستیم، حالا باید چوبش رو هم بخوریم.

من خودم به شخصه یا کاری رو انجام نمیدم، یا مفت انجام میدم، یا اگه بحث پول بیاد وسط، کمتر از 1 نمیگیرم. (البته بماند که شرایط استثنایی هم پیش میاد)

اما وقتی یه برنامه نویس تازه کار، سفارش سایتی رو 100 هزارتومان قبول میکنه و اون رو میسازه، جدای از اینکه معلوم نیست چقدر اشکال فنی داشته باشه، در واقع قیمت بازار رو شکسته و مشتری رو غیر مستقیم فهمونده که طراحی سایت 100 هزار تومان هست.

همین کار ایشون، توسط چند نفر دیگه انجام میشه و به مرور زمان همه جا همه گیر میشه که : «آره بابا، واسه سایت بیشتر از 100 هزارتومان ندی حیفه!»

خودم چندین سفارش گرفتم و پس از ارائه قیمت، کار رو از دست دادم، پس از مدتی فهمیدم که همون سفارش توسط شخص دیگری با 1/10 قیمت انجام شده و ... پوووف !

*متأسفانه یا خوشبختانه* این دات نت هم طوری خودش رو گسترش داد و در بین عموم جا انداخت که دیگه از هر خونه دوتا طراح وب سایت و برنامه نویس حرفه ای (از نظر شخص شریف خودشون) میاد بیرون! (این موضوع نیازمند کالبدشکافی عمیق و بحث و گفتگوی فنی میباشد)

البته من خودم هم همینجا اعلام میکنم که فعلاً در سطح ابتدایی هستم و هیچ ادعایی ندارم ولی حتی الامکان سعی میکنم که قیمت بازار رو نشکنم و آینده رو برای خودم تلخ نکنم. حاضرم یک ماه گرسنه بخوابم، هرکاری غیر از طراحی وب انجام بدم ولی سایتی رو با قیمتی کمتر از حدمعمولش قبول نکنم.

پی نوشت: این تاپیک بی ارتباط با بخش ASP.NET هست و به بحث گفتگوی آزاد منتقل شد.

----------


## Saman Hashemi

> *هیچ قومی نابود نشد مگر به دست مردمان خودش ...*
> 
> عکس این موضوع نیز کاملاً صدق میکنه.
> 
> حالا چرا این جمله رو گفتم؟
> 
> ببینید الان نزدیک به 95 درصد برنامه نویسان یا طراحان وبسایت، از حقوق و وضعیت خودشون می نالند.
> دلیل اصلیش اینه که خودمون بازار کار رو خراب کردیم و قیمت رو شکستیم، حالا باید چوبش رو هم بخوریم.
> 
> ...


منم دقیقا با همچنین مشکلی برخورد کردم و با صحبت های ایشون موافقم.


یه چیزی میگم ناراحت نشین (روزی صد بار این حرفارو به خودم میگم که بدونم کجام) این رشته و شغل بدجور آدم مغرور میکنه دوست عزیز اینقدر منم نزن کدوم علم جوری صحبت می کنید هر کی ندونه فکر میکنه پیر برنامه نویسی هستید 1-2 سال کار کردین بزرگترین دستاوردتان اتصال برنامه به بانک بوده آیا بیشتر ازین میتونید ادا کنید؟دو تا سایت نصف نیمه درست کردین انتظار دارید هر جا رفتید همه تا کمر جلوتون خم شن؟کدومتون غیر از برنامه نویسی و پشت میز نشینی شغل دیگه داشته؟شماهایی که دم روزی 10-12 برنامه نویسی میزنید کارنامتون چیه؟آیا تا حالا 4تا ابداع کردین یا همیشه کد پیدا کردین؟دوستی که عرض میکنی تجارت آسون تره 1هفته تاجر بودی؟اگر میخوایم موفق شیم واقع بین باشیم ما الان 1000خط کد مینویسیم نمی دونیم 999تا چرا استفاده میکنیم فقط میدونیم جواب میده بعد فردا صبح جوری به خودم تو آینه نگاه میکنم که انگار دکترا گرفتم؟من خودمو می گم 2سال برنامه نویسی میکنم هنوز احساس می کنم امروز شروع کردم یاد گرفتن،وقتی بعضی جاهای درست حسابی می رم که برنامه نویسی میکنن که هر جنبدهای مبهوت میکنه حق می دم به من 1میلیون ندن چون الان اینی که من بلدم همه بلدن؟پول خوب ماله کسی که چیزیو میدونه که هر کی سر در نمیاره الان این نوع برنامه نویسی شده سرگرمی بچه مدرسه ای ها حالا ما توقع چی داریم !!
اگر حرفام تند معذرت می خوام اما واقعیت باید قبول کنیم دوره برنامه نویسی نتیجه گرا تموم شده پول به برنامه نویس علم گرا میدن!!!

----------


## SAMANEH_E

آخه من نمیدونم کشور ما چه صنعتی داره که ما صحبت حرفه ای بودنشو تو برنامه نویسی می زنیم :قهقهه: .چه حرفه ای. ما داریم چیزیو که اونا ساختند یاد می گیریم اونم قطره ای از دریا رو.و این وسط هیچ علاقه ای وجود نداره غیر از علاقه به پول.وگرنه کی خوشش میاد روزی 10 الی 12 ساعت پشت pc کد بزنه.شاید اولش جذاب باشه یا با پولش حال کنه ولی بعدش میفهمه که کلاش پس مرکه است.و این علاقش تبدیل به نفرت می شه. :اشتباه:

----------


## صادق صدقی

> آخه من نمیدونم کشور ما چه صنعتی داره که ما صحبت حرفه ای بودنشو تو برنامه نویسی می زنیم.چه حرفه ای. ما داریم چیزیو که اونا ساختند یاد می گیریم اونم قطره ای از دریا رو.و این وسط هیچ علاقه ای وجود نداره غیر از علاقه به پول.وگرنه کی خوشش میاد روزی 10 الی 12 ساعت پشت pc کد بزنه.شاید اولش جذاب باشه یا با پولش حال کنه ولی بعدش میفهمه که کلاش پس مرکه است.و این علاقش تبدیل به نفرت می شه.


 
سلام
به شما توصيه مي كنم به يك روان پزشک مراجعه کنید!!!

این طوری پیش بری تا 2و3 سال دیگه به  خدا هم همین حسو پیدا می کنی!!!!!

چه ربطی داره که کی درستش کرده؟
علمه
خیلی از علم ها رو ما نداشتیم!!!!!
خیلی از علم ها رو هم اونا نداشتن ما بهشون دادیم!!!!

پس این همه پزشک و جراح سره کارن؟

واقعا متاسف شدم از این حرفتون

----------


## persian_bigboy

سلام دوست من . 
والا شما چه پروژه های انجام دادی ؟ اگه آماتور هستی و داری یاد میگیری ماهی 50.000 هزار هم زیاده . 
ولی اگه مثل ما که 5 الی 8 سالی کار کنی و پروژه ملی داشته باشی راحت می تونی ماهی 1.000.000 الی 2.000.000 بگیری و حتی بیشتر ، فقط چند فاکتور مهمه 
1- سرعت در برنامه نویسی
2- توان تحلیل برنامه ها و حداقل تغییرات
3-خروجی بالا و زود تر از موعد 
4- از زمان کار ندزدی .

اگه این هارو داشته باشی ، میتونی سریعا پیشرفت کنی.
حقوق الان من 1.700.000 تومان هست . چون پروژه ملی دارم . مثل فدراسیون پزشکی ورزشی ، تاکسیرانی کل کشور ، نهاد کتابخانه های عمومی کشور 
تقریبا تمامی سیستم ها دارن در حدود 5.000.000 رکورد کار می کنن در سال بدون اینکه مشکلی پیش بیاد . امیدوارم موفق باشی

----------


## mohsen_Iran

سلام
در مورد پروژه های دانشجویی که تو پست اول پرسیده بودید چون من خودم تجربه دارم خدمتون عرض میکنم که اگه شما بخواهید فقط پروژه بنویسید مثلا برای مغازه ها یا از طریق اینترنت پول خوبی نداره شاید تو یک ماه بشه 300 ولی اگه سعی کنید بازاریابی کنید و اون پروژه های نوشته شده قبلی رو بفرشید مطمئنا خیلی بیشتر میتونید در بیارید و اینجا بازاریابی خیلی مهمه. یک مثال میزنم شما اگه بخوایید پروژه بنویسید بیشتر از 80 به طور عمومی نمیدن اگه پروژه پایانی باشه البته در حالت کلی میگم. ولی الان تو انقلاب همون پروژه رو 180 هم راحت می فروشن چون که بازار دارن شما هم اگه بتونید بازار پیدا کنید می تونه درآمد بهتری از کاری الان انجام میدید داشته باشه و حتی راحتتر هم هست
ولی خوب کارهای دانشجویی از لحاظ بار علمی و پیشرفتی که برای شما تو برنامه نویسی میتونه داشته باشه خیلی کم است این نکته هم در نظر داشته باشید.

----------


## mohsen_Iran

در مورد صحبت هایی که دوستان هم کردند من یک نظر دارم اینه که ما تو کشورمون مشکل اصلی مون اینه که کارآفرین و خلاقیت و جسارت شروع کار های جدید را نداریم و یا اگه داریم هم به صورت مقطعی است و بعد از مدتی رهاش میکنیم. شما اگه آمریکایی هایی یا اروپایی یا .... را نگاه کنید بیشتر از اینکه دنبال کار باشن خودشون یک کار رو شروع می کنند و به نتیجه می رسونند و اتفاقا حمایت های زیادی هم ندارن که بگیم تفاوت دارن با ما ولی جسارت این کارهارو دارند. به نظر من شما اگه برنامه نویسی بلدی اونم تو وب می تونید به جای کار برای شرکت ها، یک فکر یا ایده جدید ایجاد کنید و به قول معروف کار و کاسبی خودتونو راه بندازید الان تو خود ایران هم کسایی هستند که با ایده ها خودشون از طریق وب یا با واسطه وب کار خودشونو دارن و درآمد خوبی هم دارن (حالا نه خیلی زیاد ) حتی برنامه نویسی هم بلد نیستند. حتی تو تولید نرم افزارها ما اصلا تو خیلی از زمینه های تخصصی اصلا نرم افزار تخصصی نداریم مثلا من یک نمونه چند وقت پیش برخوردم نرم افزار نوشتن جیره نویسی بود که اصلا ایرانیش وجود نداره در صورتی که بازارش وجود داره و نرم افزارهایی خارجی دارند از این بازار استفاده میکنند یا خیلی موارد دیگه که خودتون بهتر میدونید فقط یه کم جسارت می خواد که وارد این حوزه ها بشیم که متاسفانه وجود نداره!
این مطلب و به عنوان یک پیشنهاد عنوان کردم.

----------


## Saman Hashemi

> سلام دوست من . 
> والا شما چه پروژه های انجام دادی ؟ اگه آماتور هستی و داری یاد میگیری ماهی 50.000 هزار هم زیاده . 
> ولی اگه مثل ما که 5 الی 8 سالی کار کنی و پروژه ملی داشته باشی راحت می تونی ماهی 1.000.000 الی 2.000.000 بگیری و حتی بیشتر ، فقط چند فاکتور مهمه 
> 1- سرعت در برنامه نویسی
> 2- توان تحلیل برنامه ها و حداقل تغییرات
> 3-خروجی بالا و زود تر از موعد 
> 4- از زمان کار ندزدی .
> 
> اگه این هارو داشته باشی ، میتونی سریعا پیشرفت کنی.
> ...


دوست عزیز خدا نیاکان شما را بیامرزه که اومدی این پست زدی که خیلی از دوستان بدونند که اونجوری که اونا فکر میکنند نیست اگر 4تا مدیر و رییس بیان تو تاپیک پست بزنن فکر کنم این بحث هم تموم شه!!!
و بعضی دوستان بیانیه صادر نمی کنند که علم ازون ور اومده ما باید بریم دنبال کارمون،تصور نمی کنند وجود 10تا امثال توست که مارو وابسته کرده به صنعت خارجی هایی  که برای 4تا نابغه ایرانی  میلیون ها دلار خرج میکنن تا استخدامشون کنند و بعد به تو فخر بفروشن!!
شما کافیه یه تحقیق کوچیک کنی و ببینی در یاهو،ای بای،مایکروسافت،آی بی ام،سونی اریکسون،گوگل،ناساو... چندتا ایرانی و در چه پست هایی دارن به غرب خدمت میکنند.
دوست عزیز تفکرتو عوض کن تا موفق بشی این فکر تورو همیشه در یک پیله نگه میداره و با این دیدگاه که من نمتونم این کار را انجام دهم تا آخر عمر همچون هزاران نفر از ایرانی های بی اعتماد به نفس آدم معمولی باقی خواهی ماند.ایرانی با اعتماد به نفس هر کاری بخواد با لطف خدا انجام میده خودتو دسته کم نگیر.

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> سلام دوست من . 
> والا شما چه پروژه های انجام دادی ؟ اگه آماتور هستی و داری یاد میگیری ماهی 50.000 هزار هم زیاده . 
> ولی اگه مثل ما که 5 الی 8 سالی کار کنی و پروژه ملی داشته باشی راحت می تونی ماهی 1.000.000 الی 2.000.000 بگیری و حتی بیشتر ، فقط چند فاکتور مهمه 
> ...
> حقوق الان من 1.700.000 تومان هست . چون پروژه ملی دارم . مثل فدراسیون پزشکی ورزشی ، تاکسیرانی کل کشور ، نهاد کتابخانه های عمومی کشور 
> تقریبا تمامی سیستم ها دارن در حدود 5.000.000 رکورد کار می کنن در سال بدون اینکه مشکلی پیش بیاد . امیدوارم موفق باشی


سلام
دوست عزیز، شما مبنای حرفه ای بودن رو چی می دونید؟ کسی که میتونه انقدر راحت در مورد دیگران نظر بده که 50k تومن هم واسش زیاده (ضمناً وقتی 3 تا صفر جلوی 50 گذاشتین دیگه هزار نباید بنویسید!)، فکر نمی کنم اونقدرها هم ادعاهاش صحیح باشه؛ راستش من پست شما رو دیدم کنجکاو شدم به تاپیک ها و پست های شما نگاه کردم :
اولاً کسی که 5 تا 8 سال کار کرده باشه، میدونه که_ "فدراسیون پزشکی ورزشی ، تاکسیرانی کل کشور ، نهاد کتابخانه های عمومی کشور"_ پروژه هاشون رو به یک شخص خاص نمیدن که شما ضمیر اول شخص استفاده کردین، ثانیاً همچین فرد حرفه ای میدونه حداقل Trigger چیه : برنامه نویسی sql TRIGGER و استفاده در /.NET و یا مثلاً جوابهای مقابل برای یک حرفه ای اصلاً منطقی بنظر نمیرسه : این جواب و این یکی و ... 

بعدش هم معنی 5000000 رکورد یعنی چی؟ سایت رو با آمار بازدید می سنجن که مثلاً اینجا برای "پورتال اطلاع رسانی اتحادیه تاکسیرانی های شهری کشور" می تونید ببینید، اگه شما زحمت اون سایت رو کشیدید، لطفاً اصلاحش کنید چون همه رو صفر! نشون میده. فدراسیون پزشکی ورزشی هم که 6 تا بازدیدکننده داشت؛ ضمناً بنظر میاد دوتاشون هم cms هستند، که مطمئناً از یه حرفه ای اینجور کارها بعیده! 
اینم که سایتی که لینکش (http://www.motomg.ir) رو تو امضاتون گذاشتید : 



************
من نمیگم شما 1.7 نمی گیری یا در مورد حق برنامه نویسا و ... صحبت نمیکنم، عرضم اینه که دریافت همچین حقوقی، هر دلیلی هم داشته باشه بابت حرفه ای بودن نیست، بگذریم ...
مدیران محترم اگه میخواهید این پست رو حذف کنید ولی اصلاً با اینجور خودنمایی ها که باعث تحقیر دوستان که با نیت خوب سوال پرسیدن نیستم و به هر قیمتی شده مخالفت می کنم؛ این کارها درست نیست، چون خیلی ها اینجور حرفها رو مبنای کارهاشون قرار میدن و میرن بدبخت میشن! 8 سال یعد می بینن عمرشون پای 2-3 تا حرف اینجوری هدر شده.

----------


## m.javvi

اگه یکی از مدیران سایت بیاد و یه نتیجه گیری داشته باشه خیلی خوبه

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> اگه یکی از مدیران سایت بیاد و یه نتیجه گیری داشته باشه خیلی خوبه


حقوق شما بیشتر تابع شرایط مکانی هست. 
من جاهای مختلفی کار کردم.
در مکان های دولتی روی رزومه برای افزایش حقوق حساب خاصی نکن. مثلاً با لیسانس نرم افزار در فنی و حرفه ای نهایتاً ماهی 350 میگیری اما در فولاد بالای 1 میلیون و در شرکت نفت ماهی 800 بهت میدن. یک جدول وجود داره که این میزان حقوق رو در ارگان های مختلف تعیین می کنه که هر ساله وزارت خانه ی مربوطه اونها رو به دستگاه های زیر مجموعش ارائه می کنه.

در ایران چیزی با عنوان "استاندارد حقوق" در نهادهای خصوصی نداریم. در این مکان ها می تونی روی رزومه برای حقوق بیشتر حساب ویژه ای باز کنی. هر شرکتی نسبت به بُردی که داره بالطبع درآمد بیشتری داره و حقوق بیشتری رو پرداخت می کنه.
شرکت های خصوصی ای بُرد بیشتری دارند که دارای روابط قوی تر باشند.

موفق باشید.

----------


## aspismylove

> به نظر من 3 چيز توي انتخاب شغل مهمه:
> 1- علاقه
> 2- علاقه
> 3- علاقه


حرفت کاملا اشتباه هستش  :گیج:  :گیج: 

1- علاقه
2- استعداد
3- پشتکار 

همه شغل خلبانی رو دوست دارن !!!

آیا همه خلبان میشن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ یا فقط اونهایی که استعداد و پشتکار داشتن به اون رسیدن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aspismylove

> کی خوشش میاد روزی 10 الی 12 ساعت پشت pc کد بزنه.شاید اولش جذاب باشه یا با پولش حال کنه ولی بعدش میفهمه که کلاش پس مرکه است.و این علاقش تبدیل به نفرت می شه.


*اگه بهت بگم که من 51 ساعت بدون حتی خوردن غذا و بلند شدن از پای سیستم و فقط 2 بار رفتم دستشویی و اومدم دوباره نشستم پای سیستم باورتون میشه* ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هیچکس حرف من و باور نمیکنه بجز برادرم که خونه بود و خودش دید که من 51 ساعت نخوابیدم و همش پای سیستم بودم 

بار آخرت باشه حرف بیخود میزنی !!!

آره من حاضرم تا آخر عمرم پای سیستم بشینم چون واقعا علاقه دارم 


*مثل من هم کم نیستش*

----------


## aminghaderi

> *اگه بهت بگم که من 51 ساعت بدون حتی خوردن غذا و بلند شدن از پای سیستم و فقط 2 بار رفتم دستشویی و اومدم دوباره نشستم پای سیستم باورتون میشه* ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


من باورم می شه ، چون خودم هم شبه تو بودم ولی حداکثر 16 ساعت بیشتر نمی تونستم کار کنم ، چون خوابم می برد و یکی دو باری سقوط ازاد داشتم :گیج:  (البته من خواب بودم ولی اهل بیت (مادرم) بعدا برام تعریف کرده بودند که چه سقوط زیبایی داشتم!! :کف کرده!: )

حالا جدا از این حرفا من هم یه چیزی می گم که فقط خودم و کسایی که بالای 3 تا 4 ساله دارند کار می کنند فقط باور می کنند و اون اینه که روزی بیشتر از 8 تا 10 ساعت کار فقط یه اشتباه محض هست و در دراز مدت همچین واضح تاثیرش رو توی زندگیت می بینی . 

موفق باشی.

----------


## aspismylove

آره دوست عزیز ، قضیه ما اینه

ولی اگه یه چیز ذیگه بگم این و اضلا باور نمیکنی !!؟

از 3 سال پیش که وارد حیطه ی برانامه نویسی وب شدم (بطور جدی) اونقدر علاقه شدیدی داشتم و دارم و خواهم داشت که ساعت خوابم 3 ساله که به هم ریخته ..

روزی بیشتر از 3 ساعت نخوابیدم توی این 3 سال همش پای سیستم از پارسال هم که رفتم دانشگاه همینطور نتونستم طاقت بیارم برای همین برادرم برام لب تاپ خرید (البته هدیه قبولی دانشگاه به حساب) طولانی ترین روزی که یک بار خوابیدم 5 ساعت و خورده ای بود که اون هم توی راه مشهد بیرجند توی اتوبوس خوابم بردش (دانشگاه بیرجند میرم من )

*ولی طولی نخواهد کشید که همه نتیجه این بی خوابی های من و با یک خبر تکون دهنده خواهند فهمید* 

اون روز دیر نیستش بی صبرانه منتظر هستم

----------


## aminghaderi

> *ولی طولی نخواهد کشید که همه نتیجه این بی خوابی های من و با یک خبر تکون دهنده خواهند فهمید*


برادرانه بهت می گم این توهم واهی رو کنار بگذار و خودت رو عزیت نکن!!
مطمئن باش اونهایی که توی برنامه نویسی موندند ، اکثریت کسایی هستند که مثل شما بودند؟! پس نصیحت برادانه من رو قبول کن و زندگی طبیعت رو به خطر ننداز!!
من 3 ساله که می خوام یه برنامه ای رو پیاده کنم و کار ، کار بزرگی بود و من کم تجربه و هر روز خودم رو زجر دادم که کار رو بتونم سریع تر تمام کنم ولی الان که خدمتون هستم ، کار هم هنوز تمام نشده که بماند شاید چندین ماه دیگه ، برای فاز دوم پروژه وقت و انرژی لازمه و...
از این دست بسیارند  هست ، حداقل من دور و برم زیاد هستند.
به قول یه استادی می گفت ، کار باید روال طبیعیش رو طی کنه و تلاش های ما فقط می تونه ما رو به هدف نزدیک کنه و تلاش خیلی زیاد ، می تونه عمر ما رو کم و سلامت ما رو به خطر بندازه و وقتی سلامت نداشتی پول زیاد ، احترام و... می خوای چکار؟!
به نظر من از همین امروز زندگیت رو درست کن ، خواب + دانشگاه + تفریح + خورد و خوراک مناسب ، بعدش کار .
(اگه الان به فکر نباشی ...بعدا دیره و باید با قرص و دوا خودت رو بخوابونی...)
(3 ساعت خواب تمام سیستم مغزیت رو در دراز مدت تخریب می کنه؟! و... )

موفق باشی.

----------


## salehbagheri

از اینکه مسیر تاپیک رو به بیراهه بردید واقعاً متأسفم.




> اگه بهت بگم که من 51 ساعت بدون حتی خوردن غذا و بلند شدن از پای سیستم و فقط 2 بار رفتم دستشویی و اومدم دوباره نشستم پای سیستم باورتون میشه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> هیچکس حرف من و باور نمیکنه بجز برادرم که خونه بود و خودش دید که من 51 ساعت نخوابیدم و همش پای سیستم بودم 
> 
> *بار آخرت باشه حرف بیخود میزنی !!!*
> 
> آره من حاضرم تا آخر عمرم پای سیستم بشینم چون واقعا علاقه دارم 
> 
> مثل من هم کم نیستش


همونطور که خودت گفتی این دسته از افراد کم نیستند. ولی این رو هم مطمئن باشید که این فقط یک شور جوانی هست و بعد از چند سال به همین حرفاتون می خندید.
من خودم از اون دسته آدم هایی بودم که به طور معمول در روز بیشتر از 15 ساعت کد میزدم. اما بعد از 5 سال تازه داره علائم نفرت و بیماری در من ظاهر میشه ... این ها وقتی به اوج خودش میرسه که سن شما به 30 یا 35 برسه ...
من الان نزدیک 4 ماه هست، برنامه نویسی رو به کل گذاشتم کنار ولی هر از چندگاهی مطالبی درباره اش میخونم، اونهم فقط بخاطر علاقه قدیمی ... و تازه احساس میکنم که سرحال تر از قبل شدم. 

به این کار شما تلاش نمی گن افراط میگن و افراط یا اعتیاد به هرچیزی، ضررهای خودش رو داره ...

در کل میخواستم بگم که اشتباه نکن و بر اساس این تفکر اشتباه به کسی توهین نکن

با تشکر

----------


## joker

> *اگه بهت بگم که من 51 ساعت بدون حتی خوردن غذا و بلند شدن از پای سیستم و فقط 2 بار رفتم دستشویی و اومدم دوباره نشستم پای سیستم باورتون میشه* ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


خب درست برنامه ریزی میکردی که مجبور نشی بیخوابی بکشی ، خدا به داد برنامه ای که بعد از 51 ساعت نوشته شده برسه :چشمک: 

ولی در کل همین که دوستمون در پست قبلی گفتن ، افراط و تفریط کلا موجبات ضرره 
روزی هم میفهمی نتیجه شو که چشمات ضعیف شده ، به بیماریهای ناشی از نشستن زیاد دچار شدی ، 
حالا اینا به جهنم یه صبح قشنگ بهاری بلند میشی از خواب ، میبینی یه تکنولوژی جدید اومده که مشغله کاری اجازه نمیده بهش حتی فکر کنی و دو روز بعد هرکسی که تازه برنامه نویسی را شروع کرده ، یکراست میره سراغ آخرین!!! . یهو میبینی 10-15 سال عمرت رفته.

----------


## modirmasool

به نظر من کسی که برنامه نویسی دوست داره،به طور کلی از کامپیوتر و حداقل بعضی از نرم افزارهای دیگه هم خوشش میاد.
همیشه میگن یا یک کار رو شروع نکن یا اگه شروع کردی تا آخرش برو. این حرف برای کارای کامپیوتری تو کشورمون(حداقل برنامه نویسی) جواب نمیده. علتش هم اینه که کار سطح بالا برامون کمه و اکثر کارها احتیاج به تخصص آن چنانی ندارن مگر تعداد محدودی کار که در سطح سازمانی و کشوری باشه. خوب بدیهیه که یه همچین کارهایی به همه اونایی که واقعا چیزی بلدن نمیرسه.
حالا راه حل من:
ما باید یه اقیانوس کم عمق باشیم که چندجاش عمق نسبتا خوبی داشته باشه. 
پس بهترین کار برای رسیدن به درآمد اینه که همه کار بکنیم ولی تمرکزمون روی برنامه نویسیمون باشه+روابط عمومی خوب . این طوری خلاء مالی برنامه نویسی رو میتونیم بپوشونیم.
بازم تاکید میکنم که این نظرم فقط برای کسانی هستش که میخوان برنامه نویسی رو ادامه بدن و دارای ایده یا طرح خوبی برای تحول زندگیشون نیستن.(چون زیاد دیدیم که یکی یه طرح خوب به ذهنش میزنه و دیگه تا یه عمر راحت میشه.)

----------


## Hell Lord

افراط در هر چیز بد است.
زیاد نشستن پشت کامپیوتر و برنامه نوشتن چیزی نیست که بخواهد بشود معیار برنامه نویس خوب بودن ، یا بر عکسش معیار برنامه نویس نبودن.
متاسفانه مملکت ما از سر افراط و تفریط به این روز افتاده است و مهم ترین عاملش بینظمی است.

----------


## Shabani.Mojtaba

آقا علاقه یه چیزه ضرر زدن به جسم و روح یه چیزه دیگه

----------


## fa_karoon

در راستای سوالی که تاپیک باهاش شروع شد یه سوال دارم
آیا همه شرکت های خصوصی برای استخدام برنامه نویس سفته، چک، یا یه ضمانت می گیرن؟ 
به نظرتون اگه خواستن بدیم؟

----------


## mahallat

بستگی داره چقدر پول می دن و در ضمن سفته بدید با شرایط خاص مثلا در صورتی که شما کارا نیمه کاره گذاشتید یا درون سورس باگ قرار دادید و .....

----------


## fa_karoon

> بستگی داره چقدر پول می دن و در ضمن سفته بدید با شرایط خاص مثلا در صورتی که شما کارا نیمه کاره گذاشتید یا درون سورس باگ قرار دادید و .....


اگه حقوق اولیه 150000 تومن باشه و حالا شایـــــــــد بعدا بیشتر بشه و جایی که هستی داری چیز جدید یاد می گیری بازم می ارزه ضمانت یک میلیون تومنی بدیم؟

----------


## SAMANEH_E

مشکل ما اینه که ما بیشتر به حاشیه کار داریم تا خود موضوع وبطن قضیه.یعنی کلن دوست داریم همدیگرو خرد کنیم و گرو کشی کنیم.این وسط ما که به روانپزشک باید مراجعه کنیم ،با توجه به صحبت دوستمون که ما هم پزشک داریم و علم.وا قعا علم داریم! :گیج: چه علمی داریم جز کشف الکل. آره شاعر زیاد داشتیم.یه جا صحبت حرفه ای بودن میشه.(من که نرم افزاری حرفه ای تر از هلو ندیدم.)یه جا صحبت پروژه ملیه.یکی حقوقشو به رخ میکشه.یکی 51 ساعت پشت سیستم میشینه :متعجب: .آخه 51 ساعت نمیشه فیلم دید. :قهقهه: .....بر فرض 51 ساعت نشستی تو ساعت 50 هم اسمت یادت مونده بود....اصلا چی درست کردی؟ :متفکر: با اون لپ تاپ 1 تومنیت چند تومن کار کردی؟ :لبخند: من نمیگم حرفیه بدیه. ولی به نظرم باید به عنوان شغل دوم وبه صورت پاره وقت ازش استفاده کرد.تا لذت ببری و آخرش با عث نفرت نشه :قلب:

----------


## SAMANEH_E

> بعضی دوستان بیانیه صادر نمی کنند که علم ازون ور اومده ما باید بریم دنبال کارمون،تصور نمی کنند وجود 10تا امثال توست که مارو وابسته کرده به صنعت خارجی هایی که برای 4تا نابغه ایرانی میلیون ها دلار خرج میکنن تا استخدامشون کنند و بعد به تو فخر بفروشن!!


شما سعی کن تایپیک های قبلی رو بخونی بعد جواب منو، سبک سنگین که کردی موضع بگیر.شما که نابغه ای برو اون ور میلیون خرجت کنند

----------


## fa_karoon

> مشکل ما اینه که ما بیشتر به حاشیه کار داریم تا خود موضوع وبطن قضیه.یعنی کلن دوست داریم همدیگرو خرد کنیم و گرو کشی کنیم.این وسط ما که به روانپزشک باید مراجعه کنیم ،با توجه به صحبت دوستمون که ما هم پزشک داریم و علم.وا قعا علم داریم!چه علمی داریم جز کشف الکل. آره شاعر زیاد داشتیم.یه جا صحبت حرفه ای بودن میشه.(من که نرم افزاری حرفه ای تر از هلو ندیدم.)یه جا صحبت پروژه ملیه.یکی حقوقشو به رخ میکشه.یکی 51 ساعت پشت سیستم میشینه.آخه 51 ساعت نمیشه فیلم دید......بر فرض 51 ساعت نشستی تو ساعت 50 هم اسمت یادت مونده بود....اصلا چی درست کردی؟با اون لپ تاپ 1 تومنیت چند تومن کار کردی؟من نمیگم حرفیه بدیه. ولی به نظرم باید به عنوان شغل دوم وبه صورت پاره وقت ازش استفاده کرد.تا لذت ببری و آخرش با عث نفرت نشه


واقعا متاسفم شما لازم نیست حتی جستجو کنی چون تعداد نابغه های ایرانی ای که رئیس بخش های کلیدی شرکت های خارجی هستند کم نیست یه کم بپرسی پیداشون می کنی تو ناسا، تو مایکروسافت، و خیلی جاهای دیگه که دارن اختراع می کنن حتی تو همین 20:30 خودمون هم یکبار نشونشون داد این از دوران خودمون
از گذشته هم شما مثل اینکه فقط اسم بوعلی سینا رو شنیدی و نمی دونی تو کتاب قانون که هنوز داره تو دانشگاه های اروپا تدریس می شه چی نوشته؟ 
ابوریحان و چی می دونی چه چیزهایی رو کشف کرده؟ غیاث الدین کاشانی چی ؟ نه فکر می کنم شما خیلی از اخبار گذشته و حال بی خبری، بد نیست به جای خوندن زندگی بیل گیتس یه کم چیزهای دیگه رو هم مطالعه کنی!!!!!!!!

----------


## SAMANEH_E

> واقعا متاسفم شما لازم نیست حتی جستجو کنی چون تعداد نابغه های ایرانی ای که رئیس بخش های کلیدی شرکت های خارجی هستند کم نیست یه کم بپرسی پیداشون می کنی تو ناسا، تو مایکروسافت، و خیلی جاهای دیگه که دارن اختراع می کنن حتی تو همین 20:30 خودمون هم یکبار نشونشون داد این از دوران خودمون
> از گذشته هم شما مثل اینکه فقط اسم بوعلی سینا رو شنیدی و نمی دونی تو کتاب قانون


دوست عزیز من کاری ندارم چند نفر و یا چه کسایی اون طرف رییس چه قسمت هایی هستند مهم اینه که مملکت ما ظرفیت این جور آدمها رو نداره. چون ما یک کشور مصرف کننده هستیم حتی در حال توسعه هم نیستیم.و فقط بلدیم شکل شمایل چیز هارو عوض کنیم.حرفه ای بودن ما تو عوض کردن اصل موضوعه.به قول شما هم اگه ایرانی هم که اونجا کاره ای هست افتخارش برای خودشو خانوادشه.تیم ملی نیست که افتخارش ملی باشه.مفت شستش ،که این جور آدمها هم جز استثنا هاهستند.اگه ما یه نابغه داریم اونا 100 تا.بیشتر اختراعات و اکتشافات هم برای غربی هاست.مخصوصا آلمان و فرانسه و آمریکا.پس ما داریم علم اونا رو پیش میریم اونم با دوزو کلک و کپی.به قول شما هم علمه.ولی این چه علمی که اونا برای ما تصمیم می گیرند. با تغییر یه زبان همه به چه کنم چه کنم می افتند.چرا ما نباید تغییرش بدیم و چیزهای اساسیو اونا از ما یاد بگیرند. نه کتاب قانون که تو مقطع ابتدایی اونا تدریس میشه که تو مملکت خودمون فقط می دونیم برای کیه....

----------


## YOUCOMCO

من امروز یه آگهی استخدام دیدم به این شرح:
به یک نفر برنامه نویس مسلط به php , sql , javascript , ajax ,html ,css با حقوق مکفی نیازمندیم.

2تا نکته برام جالب بود تو این آگهی:
1-اگه کسی به این 6 مورد واقعا مسلط باشه میره آموزشگاه میزنه.!!!!
2-تصور کنید شما جای این فرد بودید، راضی میشید با حقوق مکفی که احتمالا سازمان کاره، کار کنید؟

----------


## modirmasool

> من امروز یه آگهی استخدام دیدم به این شرح:
> به یک نفر برنامه نویس مسلط به php , sql , javascript , ajax ,html ,css با حقوق مکفی نیازمندیم.
> 
> 2تا نکته برام جالب بود تو این آگهی:
> 1-اگه کسی به این 6 مورد واقعا مسلط باشه میره آموزشگاه میزنه.!!!!
> 2-تصور کنید شما جای این فرد بودید، راضی میشید با حقوق مکفی که احتمالا سازمان کاره، کار کنید؟


اینا که چیزی نیست! :لبخند گشاده!:  اینا حداقل چیزهایی هستش که اکثر جاها میخوان. شما چند روز آگهی ها و تبلیغات رو نگاه کنی، سرت صوت میکشه! تازه خوبه اینی که پیدا کردین، سابقه کار مفید بالاتر از 5 سال رو قید نکرده! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## PajohanCo

یه طراحی وب سایت برای یه شرکت تولیدی قرار بود بگیرم بعد واسه قیمت که باهاش صحبت کردم می گفت آقا گرونه...خیلی قیمت بالا میگی خلاصه به توافق نرسیدیم جالب اینجاست که طرف بهم میگفت این سایتهایی رو که طراحی میکنی میشه شهر های دیگه دیدش!!!!!!!!!!!!!(از سایت هیچ اطلاعی نداریم بعد میگیم قیمتش بالاست)

----------


## fa_karoon

> یه طراحی وب سایت برای یه شرکت تولیدی قرار بود بگیرم بعد واسه قیمت که باهاش صحبت کردم می گفت آقا گرونه...خیلی قیمت بالا میگی خلاصه به توافق نرسیدیم جالب اینجاست که طرف بهم میگفت این سایتهایی رو که طراحی میکنی میشه شهر های دیگه دیدش!!!!!!!!!!!!!(از سایت هیچ اطلاعی نداریم بعد میگیم قیمتش بالاست)


حالا شما اینو می گی ببین توقع مشتری رو: تو یکی از سایتهایی که ساخته بودیم فقط چند خط از مطالبشون به عنوان نمونه تو صفحات وارد کرده بودیم . طرف زنگ زده بود شاکی شده بود که ما این همه به شما بروشور و نمونه کار دادیم چرا مطالب انگلیسی و فارسی اونها را برامون تایپ نکرده اید؟ مگه سایت این نیست که باید شما مطالب ما رو تو صفحات بنویسی؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!

----------


## sha8046

بسته به همت آدمهاست ولی انصافآ تو بعضی شرکتها خیلی بیگاری میکشن ! من که خودم تا حالا جایی کار نکردم ولی از اینور اونور شنیدم !
بنظر من اگه کسی انگلیسی خوب بلد باشه و به برنامه نویسی هم مسلط باشه بدنیست یه سری به این سایتهای فری لنسر بزنه. آونجا هم با نیاز بازار جهانی آشنا میشه و هم میتونه شانسشو برای بدست آوردن پروژه امتحان کنه !

من این لیستو بعد از تحقیق تو چند تا سایت بدست آوردم که برای ما ایرانی ها شاید بهتر باشه :

http://freelancer.blogfa.com

----------


## aa_8788

اگه اینجوری حقوق می دن یه پیک موتوری که بیشتر از این حرفا درآمد داره. مگه می شه کسی با لیسانس و مطالعه حتی حداقل حقوق هم نگیره.

----------


## sepelloo

با سلام.
اگر شما دوست دار این شغل هستید ادامه بدید و از کار سخت هم ناراحت نباشید.چون کار هر چقدر سخت تر باشه باعث تجربه بیشتر خواهد شد و در سالهای آینده از همین تجربه استفاده خواهید کرد.البته سخت گیری و اینکه از ماها مثل بولدوزر هم کار می کشند منصفانه و انسانی نیست.
اما شما تا وقتی مبتدی هستید قیمت رو دیگران تعیین می کنند و به خاطر اینکه در کشور ما نیروی کار زیاد هست دست کارفرماها بیشتر بازه که حقوق را پایین نگه دارند.

----------


## mhd.ghavam

سلااااااااااااااام واقعا خوب دستمزد کمه تو ایران البته برنامه نویس های خوبی هم نداریم معمولا که خوب این بیشتر بر میگرده به فرهنگ ما ایراااانی ها و اینکه آموزش بسیااااااااااااااااار ضعیفه خیلی چیز ها است که باعث شده ما کم حقوق بگیریم اما اگر کسی واقعا مسلط باشه خوب حقوق می گیره

----------


## zareei_ta

من در یک شرکتی چندماهه که میرم و ماهی حدود 250هزار تومان میگیرم البته بیمه هم دارم و محیط کاری خوبی داره و به خونمون هم نزدیکه و بیشتر asp کار می کنم و زیاد هم حرفه ای نیستم .ایا به نظر شما هم اینجا بمونم  و جای پیشرفت دارم یا دنبال جای دیگه بگردم

----------


## iman_pc_love

همینجا خوبه

----------


## weblox

حالا به نظر دوستان برنامه نویسی تحت وب اگر بخوایم به صورت مستقل کار کنیم درآمد بهتری داره یا برنامه نویسی دسکتاپ ؟می خواستم یک تاپیک جدا برای این موضوع باز کنم ولی جای مناسبی را پیدا نکردم.

----------


## iman_pc_love

فکر کنم وب برای تنهایی بهتر باشه

----------


## weblox

> فکر کنم وب برای تنهایی بهتر باشه


ممنون ولی میشه دلایلی را عنوان کنید برای این انتخاب؟ بخاطر در دسترس بودن بیشتر مشتری می فرمایید؟

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

سلام
ماهیانه درست نیست نسبت به پروژه ها باید پول دریافت شه..

----------


## امین سیفی

به نظر من که تو ایران هیچ کس قدر برنامه نویسارو نمیدونه !

----------


## khanlo.javid

با سلام

دوستان به نظر من یه برنامه نویس به تنهایی نمیتونه به تنهایی یه حقوق خوب به دست بیار مگر اینکه یه گروه مجرب داشته باشن با هم کار کنن تا بتونن بیشترین در آمدو داشته باشن بازم نظر دوستان مهم تر از نظر منه.



موفق باشید.

----------


## chahabi

سلام  و خسته نباشید به تمام طراح های وب ایرانی

من دانشجوی بیوشیمی ام راستش در مقطع لیسانس  بازار کار خوبی در انتظار من نیست و تصمیم گرفتم ک یک مهارت دیگه کنار رشته تحصیلیم داشته باشم.
به علت علاقه ای که به طراحی وب داشتم برنامه نویسی وب رو انتخاب کردم...

الان یک ماهی هست که دوره طراحی استاتیک رو شروع کردم،با HTML آشنا شدم.
بعد از این دوره ،طراحی داینامیک رو شروع می کنم.


اینو می خوام بدونم که بعد گذروندن این 2 دوره و رسیدن به یک سطح متوسط(البته می دونم اصلا کار ساده ای نیست) ،  می تونم روی درامد 250 تا 400 حساب کنم؟ ؟ برای گذارن دوران دانشجویی برای من کافیه.

طراح های وب (نه حرفه ای و باتجربه) بیشتر در شرکت های طراحی وب کار می کنن یا خودشون پروژه می گیرن؟ ؟

بازم سوال دارم!!! اول جواب اینارو بگیرم . می پرسم..

خیلی خیلی خیلی ممنون  :قلب:  :چشمک:

----------


## iman_pc_love

شما اگر روی یه کار دیگه وقت بزارید خیلی خیلی خیلی بهتر به نتیجه می رسید، چون تو برنامه نویسی تا و قتی به یک سطحی از حرفه ای نرسید اصلا فایده ای نداره و هیچ تضمینی برای شغل حتی با درآمد کم هم نیست، چون با آشنایی نسبی که شما می خواهید با گذراندن چند دور پیدا کنید به آسونی نمی تونید کار پیدا کنید چون افراد مثل شما با اینکه تو رشته کامپیوتر تحصیل کردن و پیش زمینه بهتری از شما دارن خیلی خیلی زیاد هستند و بیکار، مگر اینکه شما بخاید تو زمینه برنامه نویسی و طراحی وب و این مباحث حدود 1 سال کامل وقت کامل بزارید. و تلاش کنید، و زندگیتان را بزارید روی این کار  اونوقت دیگه رشته خودتون رو رها می کنید. اگه به فکر درآمد یا یاد گرفتن یه حرفه برای گذراندن زندگی دانشجویی هستید فروشندگی تو کتاب فروشی ها، یا تایپ، یا ترجمه، کار تو بنگاه معاملات ملکی، و هزار تا چیز دیگه که تو نیازمندی روزنامه همشهری پیدا میشه و  نیاز به آموزش خاصی نداره خیلی زود به نتیجه میرسیید. خلاصه مطلب اینه که برنامه نویسی جایی نیست که با آشنایی نسبی یا حتی تسلط نسبی بشه روی استخدام و کار حتی با حقوق خیلی خیلی کم روش حساب باز کرد، حتی شرکت ها دانشجویان رشته کامپیوتر را به صورت رایگان برای کار در شرکتشان و کارآموزی قبول نمی کنند، مگر اینکه شما بخاید خودتون کار کنید، برید سراغ پزشک ها، پروژه های دانشجویی انجام بدید  یا این جور مسائل که درآمدش خیلی خیلی کمه، و نیاز به بازار یابی به هزار دردسر داره

----------


## fa_karoon

> سلام  و خسته نباشید به تمام طراح های وب ایرانی
> 
> من دانشجوی بیوشیمی ام راستش در مقطع لیسانس  بازار کار خوبی در انتظار من نیست و تصمیم گرفتم ک یک مهارت دیگه کنار رشته تحصیلیم داشته باشم.
> به علت علاقه ای که به طراحی وب داشتم برنامه نویسی وب رو انتخاب کردم...
> 
> الان یک ماهی هست که دوره طراحی استاتیک رو شروع کردم،با HTML آشنا شدم.
> بعد از این دوره ،طراحی داینامیک رو شروع می کنم.
> 
> 
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز
اینهایی که شما پرسیدی به پارامترهای مختلفی بستگی داره،
 1-میزان پروژه هایی که دست شما می آیند به محل زندگی شما و میزان آشنایی افراد با وب(هم به لحاظ کاربرد وب و هم به لحاظ زحمت طراحی) دارد
2-بستگی دارد در چه شرکتی کار کنید تجربه کرده ام شرکت هایی را که به خاطر استثمار نیروی کار و به زور قبولاندن سیاست های اشتباه شان به نیروی کار درآمدی عاید افراد شرکت نشده است.
3-اگر برای خودتان کار کنید باید شما را بشناسند و اعتبار داشته با شید تا به شما پروژه ای بسپارند، اما تمام سود حاصل نصیب شما خواهد شد اما اگر در شرکتی کار کنید و خیلی حرفه ای نباشید یا مانند اغلب شرکت های بی انصاف در شهر های کوچک بیشتر از 200 تومان نصیب تان نمی شود(البته این را بر حسب تجربه ای که خودم داشته ام می گویم ممکن است دوستان در شهرها و شرکت های مختلف تجربه دیگری داشته باشند)، اما اگر برای خودتان کار کنید از 500 تومان به بالا نصیب تان می شود.
اما با تمام اینهایی که گفتم کاملا با نظر جناب iman-pc-love موافقم(تکرار حرف های ایشون نه به معنای ناامید کردن شماست ایشون واقعیت رو بیان کرده اند، اگه بخواید درآمد خوبی کسب کنید از رشته خودتون فاصله می گیرد، آیا این موضوع رو می پسندید؟!)
امیدوارم مفید باشد.

----------


## debugger

در ایران وضعیت وب و نرم افزار خیلی افتضاحه. البته باز وب کمی بهتر از نرم افزار هست

دلیل اصلیش هم اینه . سطح سواد مخاطبان معمولا خیلی کم هست

دولت بستر مناسب را فراهم نمی کنه . با روش های سنتی پیش میرن

همه میخوان برای ادارات برنامه بنویسن (اتوماسیون و ...)

من تا حالا هیچ مشتری را نتونستم راضی کنم که پول پشتیبانی بده و ....

===========
من خودم برنامه نویس حرفه ای زیاد دیدم (طنز :  :لبخند گشاده!:  من خودم برنامه نویس نیستم ولی برنامه نویسان را دوست دارم)

معمولا کسایی موفق میشن که تو این زمینه غول هستن و پروژه های گردن کلفتی کار می کنند .

80 در صد برنامه نویس های مملکت برنامه نویس نیست و فقط این اسم را یدک می کشند مثل خودم

=======

یه چیزی یادم رفت بگم . اصلا بحث حقوق نرم افزاری رعایت نمیشه. راحت کپی بزن بره

==================

یه نکته دیگه هم هست که خیلی مهمه . اقایون برنامه نویسی دیدم که واسه 50 تومن کار می کنند . پروژه ی 500 تومنی منو طرف اومده 50 تومن نوشته . دیگه چه انتظاری باید از برنامه نویس های مملکت داشت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

من میخواستم یه برنامه حسابداری واسه یکی از اصناف بنویسم قیمت دادم 1.5 میلیون . اقا اومدم دیدم تو باز پر برنامه حسابداریه انواع اقسام از 8000 تومن گرفته تا یک رنج متوسط 200 تومن 

جالا بیا طرف را راضی کن اقا این 1.5 میلیون واسه چیه ؟ (طنز :  :لبخند گشاده!:  هر کس بتونه راضی کنه جایزه داره)

به نظر من نه تنها افرادی که دارن قانون کپی رایت را زیر پا میزان جریمه بشن باید کسانی که .... می کنن در بازار هم جریمه بشن . و هر کسی که این کار را انجام میده باید مجوز داشته باشه و صلاحیت (باز هم برای دولت کار تراشیدیم  :لبخند گشاده!: )

بابا طرف کافی نت داره اومده با جوملا یه سایت زده (یک خط کد ننوشته) از طرف 800 تومن گرفته ؟ این درسته ؟ ایا این کار کلاهبرداری نیست ؟ مردم نمی فهمن ؟ یک عده باید کلاهبرداری کنه ؟ ایا نباید جلوی کار این افراد گرفته بشه ؟ ایا این کار به ضرر صنف ما نیست ؟

طرف رشتش مدیریت بازگانیه . یک تمپلیت واسه جوملا طراحی می کنه (البته تمپلیت را دانلود می کنه) و به طرف میدازه 1200000 .

همین کارها را می کنید که ارزشی برای برنامه نویسان قائل نیستن دیگه

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

سلام
دوست بیوشیمی..
با همون استاتیک هم میتونی 400 رو راحت در بیاری..ولی باید حرفه ای باشی..
مشکلی که وجود داره یکی اینکه بازار کارش تعریفی نداره..یعنی خوب جاش نیفتاده .. باید خودت بری و قانع کنی..دوم اینکه هر کی مختصر وب باده میاد واسه فامیل و دوست و آشنا طراحی میکنه اونم چه طرحی !و هم سطح قیمت رو می بره پایین هم کلا طراحی و برنامه نویسی کشور رو زیر سوال می بره..
به نظرم اول حرفی باش تو کارت بعد وارد بازار کار شو..
موفق باشی..

----------


## khanlo.javid

سلام

منم با نظر صابر موافقم طراح های آماتور میان و بدون اینکه از طراحی چیزی بدونن با استفاده از یکسری نرم افزارها یه وبسایت میسازن و با موضوع تجاری آپلودش میکنن . 
پس با این وجود ارزش برنامه نویس های ماهر پایین میاد.


به امید روزی که برای برنامه نویس ها ارزش قائل بشن
(.:: موفق باشید ::.)

----------


## chahabi

سلام مجدد
از همه دوستانی که لطف کردن و پاسخ دادن ممنون

حرف های همه رو قبول دارم چون از من هزار برابر بیشتر تجربه دارن و متخصص هستن،امیدوارم بتونم بهترین استفاده رو از صحبت های دوستان ببرم.

راستش شخصیت من طوریه که نمی تونم کارمند بودن رو تحمل کنم (البته کار گروهی رو دوست دارم منظورم از نظر اقتصادیه)، دوست دارم برای خودم کار کنم. هرچقدر کوچیک باشه...
اگر میشه در این مورد یه مقدار راهنماییم کنید.

در ضمن اگر ممکن هست چند تا نصیحت برای یادگیری و کلا هرچی که لازم می دونید من آماتور و تازه کار بدونم بگید....
واقعا ممنونم که راهنمایی کردین...


سپاس فراوان

----------


## wdmh_70

آره منم تازه کار هستم و با حرفای chahabi عزیز موافقم ، لطفا یک راهنمایی کلی کنید
حقوق ماهیانه یک طراح سایت چقدره ، فرض کنید من هم کارم تو برنامه نویسی درسته و هم گرافیک،حالا حقوق من ماهیانه چقدر میتونه باشه
من میتونم در آینده در شرکت خاصی مشغول به کار بشم یا نه!؟
ممنون از همه شما دوستان گل برنامه نویس ... .

----------


## khanlo.javid

> آره منم تازه کار هستم و با حرفای chahabi عزیز موافقم ، لطفا یک راهنمایی کلی کنید
> حقوق ماهیانه یک طراح سایت چقدره ، فرض کنید من هم کارم تو برنامه نویسی درسته و هم گرافیک،حالا حقوق من ماهیانه چقدر میتونه باشه
> من میتونم در آینده در شرکت خاصی مشغول به کار بشم یا نه!؟
> ممنون از همه شما دوستان گل برنامه نویس ... .


با سلام

دوست من به نظر من شما تو شرکت هم اگه استخدام بشی زیاد ارزش برات قائل نمیشم مگر اینگه تو یه شرکتی استخدام بشی که واسه برنامه نویس ها ارزش قائل بشن ولی در کل اگه میتونی تو یه گروه برنامه نویسی تو شهر خودتون عضو شو و اگه هم همچین گروهی نداره تو خودت یه گروه تشکیل بده،چه اشکالی داره و مطمئن باش به جاهای خوب میرسی .

و اما نصیحت: من اونقدر ها هم حرفه ای نیستم که بخوام شما دوستان عزیزو نصیحت کنم فقط من یه چیزی از استاد بزرگم آقای میثم ساغرچی ها یا گرفتم که میگفت برای برنامه نویس شدن باید علاقه داشته باشی و برای رسیدن به هدفت تمرین و کار کنی.
ودر آخر: ایرانی ها مغز برنامه نویسی جهانن به شرط اینکه خودشونو دست کم نگیرن ما ایرانی ها هم وطن های زیادی داریم که تو شرکت های بزرگ کشور های دیگه دارن کار میکنن و شرکت زیر دست اونا میچرخه... 

موفق باشید دوستان برای همگی برنامه نویس های ایران آرزوی موفقیت میکنم.

----------


## fa_karoon

سلام ، توصیه ای که به تجربه برام ثابت شده،
تا می توانید مطالعه تکنولوژیهای روز، تا می توانید کار عملی

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

سلام
پی هر چی رو بگیرید به نتیجه مطلوب حتما میرسید..این که نرسیدینم اون به پشتکار شما بستگی داره..می دونیم که هر کاری سختی داره و اگه زحمت بکشیم حتما نتیجه می گیریم..
موفق باشید

----------


## crazy coder

سلام
یه نگاه به این فایل بنداز...خوبه.
http://www.nsrkhorasan.com/ImageGall...le_file_23.pdf

----------


## wdmh_70

من همه ی بحث ها رو خوندم "تازه کارم خیلی هم ناامید شدم"با حرف دوست خوبمون SAMANEH_E هم خیلی خیلی موافقم... . هر چی هست از اوناس اول اونا میسازن بعدش ما داریم تازه یاد میگیرم.

----------


## hobab-theme

ببینید دوستان :
صحبتم رو با یه مثال شروع می کنم :
"2 طراح رو در نظر بگیرید. هر دو در طراحی مهارت دارن. ما میخوایم یکی رو انتخاب کنیم. از نظر شما کدام یکی باید انتخاب شود؟ (با این فرض که اکثریت کارفرماها بهترین ها رو انتخاب میکنن!)؟
یک طرح سیاه قلم رو به اونها دادیم و گفتیم که اینو با مثلا فوتوشاپ در بیارید. خداییش هردوشون به نحو احسن طرح رو در اوردن. انتخاب سخته. ولی راه حل دیگه ای هست تا ببینیم کدوم یک از این دو نفر واقعا به اون سطح مطلوب رسیدن و ما میتونیم روی اون سرمایه گزاری کنیم!!!
اینبار هیچ طرح پیشینی رو به اونا نمیدیم و میگیم با  *خلاقیت* خودتون یک طرح را بزنید!!!!
اینجاست که میتونیم یکی از اونا رو انتخاب کنیم. اونی که علاوه بر بلد بودن(علم داشتن) خلاقیت داره (هنر داشتن)"
خوب اینا رو گفتم تا این جمله هم کمی آشکارتر بشه : "*برنامه نویسی نیمی علم و نیمی هنر است*"
دوستان تنها آشنا بودن یا مسلط بودن به برنامه نویسی ملاک نیست. چون تنها دارید از کدهای دیگران استفاده می کنید(مصرف کننده اید!)
در صورتی شما موفق خواهید بود که علم خودتون رو در هنر تلفیق کنید. اونوقت هست که خواهید دید چه کارهایی رو میتونید انجام بدید.
--------------
*در مورد حقوق :*
برنامه نویسی شغلیست که با منطق سروکار داره!؟! پس یک برنامه نویس هم باید منطقی فکر کنه .
شما خودتون نسبت به سطح کارتون بسنجید ببینید واقعا چند حقتونه؟(با رعایت کل منطق که عرض کردم). بعد در شرکتهایی که به نتیجه گیری خودتون نزدیکترن جذب بشید. (بازم میگم منطقی فکر کنید نه به صرف اینکه یک وب سایت زدید و 1 سال و اندی مثل شیر داره کار میکنه بیاید بگید من نباید کمتر از 1تومن بگیرم.......نه)
-------------
*پی نوشت :*
برنامه نویسی علاوه بر لذت و زیبایی که داره، بسیار کار طاقت فرسا و حوصله طلبی هست. تنها کسی در بلند مدت تو این زمینه میتونه طاقت بیاره که واقعا(به معنای کلمه) به برنامه نویسی علاقه داره در غیر اینصورت مثل هزاران نفر دیگه زیر فشار کارش طاقت نمیارن و شانه خالی میکنن مثل ... :چشمک: 

موفق باشید

----------


## alonemm

باسلام:

ببینید این راه کمی مشکل هست من خودم وقتی اوایل برنامه نویسیم بود خیلی برام سخت بود که هروز سر وقت بیام شرکت و در کنار بقیه همکارام کار کنم اونم با حقوق پایین.

اما بعد از چند سال که تقریبا به سطح بالاتری رسیدم و شدم مشاور پروژه روزهای خوب شروع شد هم از نظر تایم کاری و هم از نظر حقوق و کار.
پس با تلاش میشه و پروژه بیرون از شرکت به نتیجه مطلوبی رسید چون ما برنامه نویسان تو ایران هیچ وقت از نظر مالی به اون زحمتی که میکشیم نمیرسیم.


پ.و:
دوستان مطالبی که گفتم فقط یک توضیح در مورد زندگی برنامه نویسم بوده و به هیچ وجه قصد بزرگنمایی یا خود نمایی نبوده ما هرآنچه یاد داشته باشیم بازم بالاتری وجود داره.

----------


## samadblaj

بحث واقعا شیرینی شده !

----------


## chahabi

1-خواستم بدونم اگر بخوام یک گروه طراحی سایت  رو تشکیل بدم این گروه از چه کسانی و با چه مهارت های تشکیل میشه؟

2-دوستان اگه میشه درامد متوسط سالانه خودشونو از راه پروژه های خارج شرکتی ک می گیرن بگن ، فقط برای آشنایی بیشتر با سطح درامد ها تو ایران.؟؟

قربون همتون!

----------


## Farzandekurosh

با سلام به همه دوستان.
خدمت اون دوستمون که گفتن تو ایران حقوق برنامه نویس کمه عرض کنم اگه واقعا اینطوریه ایران نمونید، گرچه فکر میکنم اگه کسی کارش رو خوب بلد باشه هیچوقت بیکار نمیمونه و مطمئنا خودش تعیین کننده حقوق و درآمدش هست، چیزی رو که مطمئنم از بین همه کسانی که ادعا میکنن برنامه نویسن  درصد کمیشون واقعا میتونن مساله رو تحلیل کنن و تا یه جایی میتونن از کد های آماده استفاده کنن و تغییرشون بدن اگه احساس میکنید همچنین آدمهایی خطر جدی واسه شغل شما محسوب میشن بدونین ضعف از شماست و نه از شغل برنامه نویسی، چون کسی که واسه یه برنامه 1 تومنی 100 تومن میگیره، امنیت برنامه و کیفیت برنامه رو مجبوره به همون نسبت کم کنه تا بصرفه واسش، و مطمئنا برنامه هایی که تو اندازه متوسط به بالا (به قول دوستان پروژه ملی) توسط همچنین افرادی نوشته میشن بالاخره به مشکل بر میخورن و اگه قرارداد پشتیبانیی درکار باشه تولید کننده بی کیفیت پاش گیره و اگه نباشه اون سازمانی که سفارش برنامه رو داده متضرر می شه و به این نتیجه می رسه که کار هر کس نیست خرمن کوفتن و هر چیزی یه قیمتی داره که باید پرداخت بشه و درس عبرتی میشه واسه سازمان های دیگه، و در کل دوستان نگران این نباشید که نکنه برنامه نویس واقعا خبره ای باشید و افرادی بی سواد و تجربه جای شما رو بگیرن، اگه واقعا حرفی واسه گفتن داشته باشیم فقط کافیه از یه جایی شروع کنیم و بقیه ش خود به خود پیش میره و چون تا اونجایی که من میدونم اکثر شرکت های نرم افزاری تو ایران خصوصی هستن فکر نمیکنم پارتی و روابط باعث بشه مسئول شرکتی یه برنامه نویس بی تجربه رو به یه برنامه نویس کار کشته و با استعداد ترجیح بده!

یه نکته دیگه هم بگم مگه خارجی ها کی هستن که بعضی از دوستان اینقد میبرنشون بالا، اونا تو یه سیستم آموزش خوب و هدفمند بار میان و اطرافشون پره از افراد موفق که در آمدشون از این رشته سر به فلک کشیده خوب اگه موفق نشن تو کارشون باید بهشون ایراد گرفت و از شلی خودشونه، اگه ما تو شرایطی که جامعه مون داره و دیدی که نسبت به رشته مون وجود داره پیشرفت کنیم و بتونیم چار تا کار خوب انجام بدیم به نظر من ارزشش خیلی زیاده و مطمئنن واسه همچین افرادی یه آینده روشن وجود داره،

نتیجه گیری : رشته مهندسی نرم افزار شغل بسیار پر درآمدیه به شرط تلاش و تلاش  و تلاش و نا امید نشدن

راستی من ترم 2 ناپیوسته نرم افزار ام، از هنرستان پاسکال می نوشتم تا الان که php و jquery و... . البته همشون در حد تمرین بودن و یه برنامه واسه یه پایگاه بسیج با وی بی نوشته بودم که پس از اتمام کار از سپاه بهشون نرم افزار داد و منم هیچی، البته تمرین خوبی بود بعدا برا پروژه کاردانی تحولیش دادم :لبخند: 

الان دو سه ماهی هست که با یه شرکت آشنا شدم بازاریابی قویی داره و سایت های کوچیک میگیره و این (با IE یا Firefox ببینید چون قالبش یه کم مشکل داره) اولیش هست که من واسه شرکت درست کردم البته هنوز تحویلشون ندادم کارهای هاستینگش رو هنوز انجام ندادن و ازطرفی هم چند تا مشکل داره که باید برطرفشون کنم و الان جنبه آزمایشی داره، اینو از این بابت عرض کردم که واسه ما کم تجربه ها و بی پارتی ها هم کار هست فقط باید یه چیزی بارمون باشه البته از کار اول خودم اصلا راضی نیستم و خیلی مبتدیه چون با ajax  و jquery دیر آشنا شدم ولی نسبت به وقتی که واسش گذاشتم و پولش می ارزه (کمتر از یک ماه - 300 الی 500 چون قیمت حدودی دادیم!) 

با آرزوی موفقیت برای همه دوستان

----------


## zareei_ta

من از شركتي كه بودم اومدم بيرون يعني اون ها به من احتياج نداشتند. حالا نميدونم دنبال كار جديد در زمينه نرم افزار بگردم يا اينكه اصلا برم سراغ يك كار ديگه چون كارهاي ديگه اي هم هست كه بهشون علاقه دارم ولي فعلا بيكارم. نظر دوستان چيه در اين مورد؟

----------


## ویژوال استودیو

به نظر من برنامه نویسی رو اگه بخوای انفرادی جلو بری هیچی عایدت نمیشه یا باید تیمی کار کرد یا استخدام یه شرکت بشی به شرطی که فسیل نشی 
اصلا دیوانه کنندس انفرادی جلو رفتن هر چی یاد بگیری تمومی نداره اونم برا کسایی که از معماری و سبک خاصی استفاده نمی کنن  :افسرده:

----------


## moalla

تاپیک خیلی جالبی بود و وسط حرفها نکات خوبی برام داشت.
من به شخصه کار اصلیم چیز دیگه ایه و این کارو کنار کارهای دیگم مدتهاست دنبال میکنم
گفتم من هم نظرات شخصیم رو بگم که توضیح زیادی میخواد و اولش شاید برای دوستان گنگ باشه
یکی از اساتیدم میگفت اگه از من بپرسن موفق ترین آدم کیه میگم کسی که بهتر بتونه خودشو مدیریت کنه
به نظر شخصیم توی برنامه نویسی هم مدیریت حرف اول رو میزنه. 1- چه مدیریت کدهایی که مینویسیم و 2- چه مدیریت سیستمهای برنامه نویسی که کار میکنیم و 3- چه مدیریت پروژه هایی که برای گرفتنش برنامه ریزی میکنیم. که منظورمو از هر کدوم یکی یکی توضیح میدم: اولا سرم رو مینداختم پایین و اینقدر با کدها ور میرفتم تا به نتیجه برسم. بعد یه پی دی اف توی اینترنت در مورد تحلیل برنامه خوندم و از اون به بعد وقت زیادی از هر کار رو صرف پیاده کردن کار روی کاغذ میکردم. وسط کار هم اگه باز به مشکلی میخورم باز خیلی موارد از کامپیوتر فاصله میگیرم و سعی میکنم به عقب برگردم و راه حل های دیگه حل اون مشکل رو بررسی کنم. تو یه کلام اول برنامه رو تا جزیی ترین بخشهاش و روند هر کدوم روی کاغذ پیاده میکنم و بعد پشت کامپیوتر میشینم...
این توضیح من برای مدیریت کدها بود. به همین صورت باید زبانهای برنامه نویسی که کار میکنید رو هم مدیریت کنید. زبانهای برنامه نویسی به مرور از هم مشتق میشن و مثل یه رودخونه هر چند وقت یبار مسیر جدیدی رو پیدا میکنن که به نظرم یه برنامه نویسی باید تا چند سال اینده رو بو بکشه و خودش رو توی اون زمینه تقویت کنه
مثلا چند وقته پیش حس کردم باید تو زمینه برنامه نویسی سیستمهای ابری و سیستم عامل آندروید اطلاعاتم رو بیشتر کنم  و به محض شروع توی آندروید سفارشهای خیلی خوبی برام اومد.
مورد آخر هم پروژه هایی که براش برنامه ریزی میکنیم: مثلا به شخصه اگه یه جای خصوصی پیشنهاد بده حتما باید پول خوبی توش باشه اما هر چی دولتی تر و سرشناس تر باشه فقط سعی میکنم پروژه رو بگیرم. بعضی پروژه ها هم طوری هستن که یکبار مینویسی و ده بار کاستمایز میکنی و به جاهای دیگه هم میفروشی...
خلاصه به نظر من یه برنامه نویس علاوه بر دانش باید توی مدیریت کارهاش از سه جهتی که گفتم برنامه ریزی کنه و اگه توی این سه حوزه مدیریت زیرکانه عمل کنه درآمد خیلی بالا هم میتونه انتظار داشته باشه.(البته من اسم هر سه رو گذاشتم مدیریت تا بتونم جمع بندی کنم و الا اصطلاحا به هر کدوم چیزهای دیگه گفته میشه)

----------


## moalla

یه مطلب دیگه هم میخوام اضافه کنم که امیدوارم دوستان به جنبه خودنمایی و این حرفها تعبیر نکنن. توی پست تعدادی از دوستان این طور بود که ایران فلان جوره و همه جای دیگه دنیا بهمان جوره....من چون با خارجی ها زیاد زندگی کردم و به کشورهای زیادی هم سفر کردم این رو عرض میکنم که این دید درستی نیست. بخاطر دو نکته: 1- شما میگید همه جای دیگه دنیا و تو ذهنتون فقط امریکا و کانادا و انگلیس چند کشور دیگه میاد در حالی که اینها همه جای دنیا غیر از ایران نیستند و دنیا بیش از 200 کشور داره و به شخصه از این خودزنی ها خوشم نمیاد2-اگر همون چند کشور هم به جایی رسیدن بخاطر فرهنگ پشتکار و نظم شخصی افراد موفقشه. با یه اتریشی هم خونه بودم. 19 سالش بود و 6 تا زبان بلد بود(از جمله فارسی و عربی) همه اون زبانها رو هم شخصی کار کرده بود و فعالیتش چیز دیگه بود و اینها رو کنار درس اصلیش و بخاطر موفقیت توی اونها کار میکرد. یه دوست امریکایی میگفت اگه من نمیدونستم اهل اتریشه بخاطر تسلطش روی انگلیسی و لهجش فکر میکردم اهل انگلستانه. انوقت اینها رو مقایسه کنید با اینکه یادگیری یک!! زبان خارجی و تسلط روی دو سه زبان برنامه نویسی برامون خیلی بزرگ میاد.

----------


## mmojbo

با سلام به دوستان

من نظرم اینه که، "بله"،  با توجه به وضعیت فعلی زندگی و درآمدها و خرجها 500 تومن حقوق در ماه خیلی کمه اما برای کی؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
برای یه کسی که فقط بلده چندخط کد HTML,CSS و در بهترین حالت JQ یا JS بزنه که تازه اونا رو هم از سورس های آماده موجود کپی کرده ( جسارت به دوستان نشه، منطورم اون دسته از دوستانی که مثل خودم تا یه کم آشنا میشن فکر می کنن خبریه و همه چی رو بلدن ) زیاد هم هست. به قول دوستمون ما باید سطح دانشمون و افزایش بدیم و به روز باشیم و بعد انتظار درآمد های میلیونی رو داشته باشیم.

خدا وکیلی الان چند نفر از دوستان هستند که برنامه نوبسی حرفه ای بلدن، مثل EXTJS یا کار با MVC یا متدها و فریم ورک های روز که من خودم خیلی با همشون آشنا نیستم؟!!!!
اول حرفه ای بشیم بعد انتظار دستمزدهای حرفه ای داشته باشیم.
ضمن اینکه من میگم اگه کسی واقعاً حرفه ای باشه رو هوا میزننش و اصلا لازم نیست نگران باشه.

----------


## eshpilen

> بعضی پروژه ها هم طوری هستن که یکبار مینویسی و ده بار کاستمایز میکنی و به جاهای دیگه هم میفروشی...


 فکر میکنم این کار از نظر قانونی مشکل داشته باشه.
یعنی شما همینطوری نمیتونی برنامه ای رو که برای سفارش مشتری دیگه ای نوشتی بعدا به مشتری های دیگه هم بدی. اگر بفهمن و ازت شکایت کنن برات مشکل پیش میاد.



> ا یه اتریشی هم خونه بودم. 19 سالش بود و 6 تا زبان  بلد بود(از جمله فارسی و عربی) همه اون زبانها رو هم شخصی کار کرده بود و  فعالیتش چیز دیگه بود و اینها رو کنار درس اصلیش و بخاطر موفقیت توی اونها  کار میکرد. یه دوست امریکایی میگفت اگه من نمیدونستم اهل اتریشه بخاطر  تسلطش روی انگلیسی و لهجش فکر میکردم اهل انگلستانه. انوقت اینها رو مقایسه  کنید با اینکه یادگیری یک!! زبان خارجی و تسلط روی دو سه زبان برنامه  نویسی برامون خیلی بزرگ میاد.


 این دیگه خیلی حرفه.
ببین یادگیری 6 تا زبان اگر بخواد اصولی و کامل باشه که الکی نیست. طرف یا نابغه بوده (البته شاید بیشتر حافظهء خیلی قوی داشته) یا در یکی دوتا از اون زبانها واقعا کامل و اصولی بلد بوده و بقیه جسته گریخته بودن. شاید هم شما اغراق میکنی!

----------


## saeed_sho

شما میگید که یه قسمتی از درآمد از پروژه های بیرون از شرکته
این پروژه هارو از کجا میشه گرفت از آشنایان یا از آگهی ها؟
من هرچی میگردم نمیتونم پروژه پیدا کنم...همه ی آگهی هارو میگردم اما پیدا نمیکنم
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## mazand_dokht

دوستان لطفا راهنماییم کنید. 
من می خوام تهران کار کنم منتها شرایط تهران رو نمی دونم ، با توجه به رزومه ام لطفا بگید حدود حقوق مورد انتظارم چی می تونه باشه .

من اولین کار تجاریم یه پروژه اتوماسیون (انبارداری ) بود . win app با C#‎.net , sql server 2008 که 3layer کار کردم .در واقع برنامه رو از بیس خودم بالا اوردم (تحلیل و طراحی و پیاده سازی)
بعد از یک سال کار در این شرکت سوئیچ کردم به برنامه نویسی وب در شرکت جدید. یه سری سایت های داینامیک شخصی و معمولی (معمولی به این معنا که اتوماسیون پیچیده مثل کار اولم نبوده)رو تحلیل و پیاده سازی می کردم (designer جدا کارش رو انجام می داد) کلا 5 ماه وب کار کردم .
الان تصمصیم دارم تهران کار کنم و توو این فاصله دارم Ajax کار میکنم که به کارش ببرم و کمی هم نگاه دقیق تری به  html , Css دارم. 
مطالعه هایی هم در زمینه MVc و Wpf  دارم منتها صرفا مطالعه بوده و کار تجاری نداشتم .
دوستان راهنماییم کنن لطفا که چه انتظاری با این رزومه معقوله ؟(البته بیشتر مایلم وب کار کنم تا win app)

----------


## sahama

نمودنم یا اونجاها که من رفتم اینطور نبوده یا کلا نمی گیرن البته اگر هم بی گیرن بی ربط و نا معقول به نظر نمی رسه چون حتی اگر تو توی خونه و به صورت پروژه ای هم کار کنی که از هیچ کدوم از منابع شرکت استفاده نکنی ممکنه مدت زمان تحویلی که یه شرکت برای یه پروژه تعریف می کنه رو نقض کنی که این خودش برای شرکت ضرر حساب می شه

----------


## sahama

پروژه ها معمولا به 2 صورت تعریف کی شن
یا یه نفر میاد و به یه جایی یه سفارش می ده و نیاز هاش رو تعریف می کنه و بعد از اون یه عده شروع به کار روی این پروژه می کنند و با تحویلش پول می گیرند یا اینکه هنوز به پروژه نیازی وجود نداره و یه گروه یا یه شرکت با توجه به بازار تصمیم می گیره که یه نرم افزار تولید کنه و بعد براش بازار یابی کنه و اونو بفروشه (در هر دو صورت بیشتر سهم برنامه نویس بر مبنای سهم از فروش یا سهم از سود بر مبنای سهم از کار در پروژه تعریف می شه) اگر کسی به شما مراجعه نکرد می تونی بازار رو بررسی کنی و یه پروژه رو که فکر می کنی می تونی بفروشی شروع کنی



> شما میگید که یه قسمتی از درآمد از پروژه های بیرون از شرکته
> این پروژه هارو از کجا میشه گرفت از آشنایان یا از آگهی ها؟
> من هرچی میگردم نمیتونم پروژه پیدا کنم...همه ی آگهی هارو میگردم اما پیدا نمیکنم
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## sahama

این کاملا بستگی به قرار دادی داره که بین خریدار نرم افزار و برنامه نویس امضا می شه در خیلی موارد علاوه بر اینکه این کار مجازه خریدار حتی نمی تونه سورس نرم افزار رو داشته باشه



> فکر میکنم این کار از نظر قانونی مشکل داشته باشه.
> یعنی شما همینطوری نمیتونی برنامه ای رو که برای سفارش مشتری دیگه ای نوشتی بعدا به مشتری های دیگه هم بدی. اگر بفهمن و ازت شکایت کنن برات مشکل پیش میاد.

----------


## mazand_dokht

دوستان اگه ممکنه یه راهنمایی در مورد سوالم بکنید . 
خیلی برام فوریت داره . 
متشکرم

----------


## sahama

کلا توی قیمت دادن هیچ کس نمی تونه قیمت دقیقی بده حتی با وجود توانایی های مشخص!!
یه مثال می زنم
من یه برنامه رو در مدت 1 ماه مینویسم و دوستم همون برنامه رو در مدت 1 هفته
هر دو توانایی های مشابهی داریم ولی زمان لازم برای برنامه نویسی ما متفاوته آیا باید حقوق برابری داشته باشیم؟ مسلما این دوستم باید حداقل 4 برابر من دستمزد بگیره!! ممکنه بتونیم رو دانسته ها قیمت بذاریم که البته همونم نمی شه ولی روس سرعت عمل چطور میخواهید قیمت بذارید؟
این رو از اون جهت مثال زدم چون خودم با اینکه ادعا می کنم اطلاعاتم خوبه و کارای خوبی هم تا حالا انجام دادم ولی برنامه نویس کندی هستم

----------


## mazand_dokht

ممنون. به نکته ی خوبی اشاره کردید. / منظور من کار در یک شرکت و دریافت یه حقوق ماهیانه بوده . 
در هر صورت یه سری حداقل ها وجود داره . با توجه به اینکه من تهران نیستم و از حدود حقوقی  برنامه نویس های اونجا کاملا بی خبرم می خوام بدونم اون بازه ی نرمال حقوقی با توجه به این روزمه چیه ؟ چون توو مصاحبه های ورود به شرکت ها ، حقوق مورد نظر ازمون پرسش می شه ، نمی خوام چیزی باشه که فردا حس کنم متضرر شدم و حجم کار بالاتر از میزان دستمزدمه  و یا اونقدر ماکس باشه که از طرف کارفرما خارج از حدوده متعارف بازار بیاد .
دنبال یه حده انتظار معقول با توجه به شرح حالی که بالاتر دادم ، هستم. 
ممنون می شم راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## samadblaj

*sahama جون ممنونم از توضیحات خوبتون منم میخوام کارم رو از یه نقطه خاص شروع کنم .

* 
*یه سوال دارم لطفا اگه میشه جواب بدید: پروژه هم تا الان فروختید حدود چند تا ؟ آخری رو چند فروختید؟
*

----------


## mazand_dokht

از دوستان، کسی نیست که بتونه یه کمکی به من بکنه؟!

----------


## sahama

نه ما می دونیم شما در چه حدی هستید و نه کار فرماتون
حقوق یک ماه چندان اهمیت نداره حقوقی که دائم قراره بگیرید اهمیت خیلی بالاتری داره
به نظر من حقوق اولین برج کار رو حداقل مورد نیاز برای زندگی در محل کارتون تعریف کنید و بعد از 1 ماه مسلما متوجه خواهید شد که تواناییتون چقدر ازرش داره

----------


## mazand_dokht

ممنونم ازتون sahama . 
منتها من هنوز ذهنم مبهمه. فکرکنم این طور بپرسم بهتره . حدوده حقوقی یه برنامه نویس مبتدی ، متوسط و حرفه ای توو تهران چقدره در سال جاری؟
البته خودم می دونم همین کلمات مبتدی و متوسط و حرفه ای هم به عوامل بسیاری بستگی داره ، و مناقشه برانگیزه . منتها با توجه به معنی عمومی که همه ی ما برداشتی ازش داریم و تصویری که توو ذهنمون تداعی می کنه میخواستم جوابی بدید.

----------


## sahama

بیش از اون که تصور کنید مناقشه بر انگیزه
 :گیج:

----------


## mazand_dokht

در هر صورت  ، عنوان این تاپیک (حقوق ماهیانه برنامه نویس وب چقدره؟) هم این انتظار رو باخودش داره که با وجود تمام مناقشات موجود توو محتواش ،جواب های روشن تری براش وجود داشته باشه.

----------


## kooroush

اگر شرکت بزرگ باشه باید حقوق درست و حسابی هم بده ولی در کل بخوای حساب کنی من دیدم شرکتی رو که 30 تا برنامه نویس داشته و به هرکدوم نهایتا 500 می داده...

----------


## heliiya

سلام. من یه سال سابقه کار دارم .(برنامه نویسی وب با .net(
می خواستم حدوده دستمزد توو تهران رو بدونم .عرفش توو چه محدوده ایه ؟
دوستانی که تهرانید لطفا کمک کنید  تا یه ذهنیتی پیدا کنم.

----------


## heliiya

کسی هست که مرا یاری دهد؟!

----------


## sahama

عموما توافقیه و برای هر فردی متفاوته
هر جا رفتید یه ماه بمونید. تو این یه ماه متوجه خواهید شد چه مبلغی می تونه برای شما مناسب باشه

----------


## heliiya

فکر میکنید کار کردن توو شرکتای بزرگ بهتره یا شرکتای کوچیک ؟هم از لحاظ دستمزد و هم کسب تخصص و مهارت؟
شرکتای بزرگ مثل توسن و همکاران سیستم مثلا.
شرایط کار توو این شرکتا چه جوریه؟

----------


## heliiya

اگه کسی می دونه یا توو این شرکتا کار می کنه یه توضیحی بده ممنون می شم...

----------


## Cybersilent

فکر می کنم اگر دوستان در کنار نظرات ،به سوال مطرح شده هم جواب می دادند خیلی بهتر میشد.
ما که اخر نفهمیدیم حداقل حقوق ماهانه یک برنامه نویس چقدره؟
از دوستانی که خودشون الان در یک شرکت یا جایی مشغول کار هستند خواهش می کنم که حداقل حقوقی که میگیرند رو به صورت ساعتی ذکر کنند و یا اگر پروژه ای کار می کنند درصد سهمشون رو.
==============
خودم: 10 ماه توی شرکت کار می کنم، میانگین دستمزدم تا تاریخ این پست، تقریبا 260.000 تومن بوده. (بنده پروژه ای کار می کردم.)
که الان قرار شده دستمزدی کار کنم ، ماهیانه تعیین شده از سوی وزارت کار

----------


## hosein_h

سلام
تو ايران كمتر از 700 و بيشتر از 400
اما جاهايي مثل هند و ...  :متعجب:   اونم چي دلار

----------


## n_asgari

> سلام داداش خوبی ؟
> 
> حرف شما کاملا درست و صحیح هستش ولی شما این رو هم بگید که هیچ جای دنیا این شغل رو بی ارزش نمیدونن که توی ایران این و بی ارزش میدونن.
> 
> من به هر کسی که میگم برنامه نویس هستم میگه این هم شغله که تو داری ؟؟ ولی من اصلا اهمیت نمیدم
> 
> هیچ جای دنیا درآمد یک برنامه نویس کم نیست که توی ایران 150000 دارن میدن به یک برنامه نویس ..
> من حرفت و قبول دارم من حاضرم مجانی برنامه بنویسم چون کارم و دوست دارم و بهش افتخار میکنم درسته که بعضی ها که هیچی نمیفهمن میگن این هم شغله ؟؟؟
> 
> برای نظر دادن به چیزی باید همه جهات و در نظر گرفت


 




اشتباه اینه که شما با این قیمت کم حاضر به انجام دادن کار می شوید، هر کاری یه ارزشی داره خودتون ارزش خودتون رو کم می کنید.هیچ کس حاضر نیست مجانی برای کسی کار کنه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!

----------


## Cybersilent

> اشتباه اینه که شما با این قیمت کم حاضر به انجام دادن کار می شوید، هر کاری یه ارزشی داره خودتون ارزش خودتون رو کم می کنید.هیچ کس حاضر نیست مجانی برای کسی کار کنه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!


 نفست از جای گرم بلند میشه داداش؟!
وقتی سابقه کار نداری، سرمایه نداری، کار دیگه ای هم بلد نیستی، مجبوری که خفن ترین کارهایی که بر عهده ات میزارند رو هم واسه چندر غاز انجام بدی وگرنه چون قسط داری، خرج داری و ... .

----------


## naser1ab

دادا  با حرفت کاملا موافقم چون این همه اختراع بدست ایرانیا بوده حتی همین برنامه نویسی

----------


## webmastermarket

درآمد شغل طراحی وب سایت تا حد بسیار زیادی به ارتباطات شما و نوع مشتریهاتون بستگی داره

یه نفر تماس برای یه فروشگاه با امکاناتی مثل پرداخت آنلاین، معرفی و دسته بندی محصولات و... با من تماس گرفت گرفت قیمت 800 بهش دادم گفت چرا انقدر کمه جای دیگه 3،200،000 گفتن
یه نفر دیگه بود که قیمت 600 دادم گفت چرا انقدر زیاده جای دیگه 200 می دن!

باید بعد از یه مدت مشتریهاتون رو بشناسید و سعی کنید مشتریهاتون برای شما مشتری بفرستن

----------


## alit1368

متاسفانه کار فرما ها خودشون اکثرا برنامه نویس نیستن و  این برای برنامه نوسها خیلی سخته

----------


## youtube

جالبه این تاپیک از سال 89 بازه
و جالب تر که از دو سال پیش ترش یعنی ده ساله توی برنامه نویس عضوم و این اولین پست منه !  :بامزه:

----------

